# pinning for the 1st time later



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its been a long time coming but....into the dark side i go!!

:innocent:

I will keep this updated as much as i can for the 6 weeks i am on Cycle....total newbie to pinning so if the pros on here can chip in with advice olong the way i will be grateful.

Cycle is Test,Tren and Mast pin 1 mil EOD

Lean dry gains as always and ascetically please on the eye is what i am after (vein cnut...arent we all).....excited and scared at the same time haha!

I will be doing my own version of Layne Nortons PHAT throughout my cycle

Stats 14/03/13

BF 14%

180lbs

Diets 300/150/50 (Will change as and when i see fit)

Thursday 14/03 - 1st Pin *No real effect just a really sore @ss from the pin*

Saturday 16/03 - 2nd Pin *No pain from this pin, sweating a little more than normal and having hot flushes*

Tuesday 18/03 -3rd Pin *No pain at all after pin, sweating more, hot flushes some heart burn and insomnia, look a little more vascular and pumped.*

Thursday 21/03 - 4th Pin *No pain, looking a more leaner and vascular getting big pumps in the gym, still feeling sweaty and hot all the times with insomnia.*

Saturday 23/03 - *Started at 1.5mil, Pin HURT today, still sweating and feeling hot all the time, strength in the gym is up and i look more leaner.*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im in for this


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What and where?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> im in for this


Cheers buddy....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> What and where?


updated


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in, not yet pinned myself and also interested in the tnt mast


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

You going for quads? I find them easiest as you can use both hands and don't have to stretch in any weird position.

All though, delts, pec & lats have all been pain free also.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> You going for quads? I find them easiest as you can use both hands and don't have to stretch in any weird position.
> 
> All though, delts, pec & lats have all been pain free also.


My mates coming round to mine at 5pm before gym to pin me in the @ss for now, yeah heard the quads and delts are painful like...

Gonna update this after pin and gym later on....


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck mate.i remember my first pin i stood in front of the mirror for about 4 hours tryin to get the courage to do it.good times.lol. and thats a good cycle.im in.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hurl the cvnt in like a dart and it'll be fine


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

How long does this take to kick in weeks wise etc!!....


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> How long does this take to kick in weeks wise etc!!....


is it test prop and tren acetate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2 weeks you should looks different. should notice after 4-7 days though


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> is it test prop and tren acetate?


Not sure what Tren but its Test p and Mast


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Not sure what Tren but its Test p and Mast


You will notice it right and quick then mate. After first week on prop I can tell a difference.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bring it on then....i got shredded of Var alone last year and a diet..if this makes it anymore better than last year i will be a happy man.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Bring it on then....i got shredded of Var alone last year and a diet..if this makes it anymore better than last year i will be a happy man.


oh it will make it better.lol. You will be a happy man at the end. those three compounds are my favourite cycle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

trens steroid profile is highest for fat loss just above var and winny. your gonna look ripped mate mast will make u nice and hard too (not in that way)


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> mast will make u nice and hard too


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Im in mate to see how you get on cos I want to pin in a month or so but will only do a simple test only, good luck mate.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> oh it will make it better.lol. You will be a happy man at the end. those three compounds are my favourite cycle.


What are the sides if any? thats the part i am dreading i dont wana get shut down hard...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another fcuking journal?! Jesus Christ you're an attention seeking scouse sh1te!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i guess u dont know if ur gyno prone yet. if your just doing 1-1.5ml ed you might get some tren sides like insomnia for a bit but it will go. sweating, cardio will go down hill. you can get leaky nips with tren but unless ur abusing it shud be fine


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

In mate looking to pick up some info


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> What are the sides if any? thats the part i am dreading i dont wana get shut down hard...


I don't really get many sides so I cant really comment. Maybe a few mood swings and night sweats but nothing you cant cope with. Shouldn't be shut down to hard mate after 6 weeks I only ever do short cycles to stop getting shut down and they work for me. U running hcg throughout?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Another fcuking journal?! Jesus Christ you're an attention seeking scouse sh1te!


HAHAHAHA

its not ment to be, im all over this fuking place atm arnt i....sitting in the office bored off my face....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i guess u dont know if ur gyno prone yet. if your just doing 1-1.5ml ed you might get some tren sides like insomnia for a bit but it will go. sweating, cardio will go down hill. you can get leaky nips with tren but unless ur abusing it shud be fine


Fuk all that sh!t off 1mil a day im going to do.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> I don't really get many sides so I cant really comment. Maybe a few mood swings and night sweats but nothing you cant cope with. Shouldn't be shut down to hard mate after 6 weeks I only ever do short cycles to stop getting shut down and they work for me. U running hcg throughout?


prov adex that's all


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to starting my second cycle (probably next week) because of the pinning. I do the side of my quads as I have a lot of veins round the area most do it (see spotinjections website).

70% of the time it's great, the other 30% I would go through a set of nerves/veins and it would hurt quite badly. The things we do for muscle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

1ml every day? tnt mast? 70mg (i think its 70mg?) of each so thats 490mg of each substance a week. thats alot for a first cycle. 1ml eod?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> What are the sides if any? thats the part i am dreading i dont wana get shut down hard...


Main side effect will be getting Huge & Ripped!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


>


Does it mate what time its taken guys?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

try to keep it around the same time if u can as the short esthers go pretty quickly!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck with this. I pop my cherry in 8 days time with a test e cycle.

I'll keep an eye out to see how your first pin goes.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Does it mate what time its taken guys?


No mate i take mine at night after the bath softens the skin and is literally pain free dont even feel it go in.dosent greatly matter though. Pin on a mon wed and fri and your sorted.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in this, it's not often you read about people using Tren on their first cycle.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I got my mate to stick it in my @rse the first time too


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> I got my mate to stick it in my @rse the first time too


Hahaha trust you to lower the tone


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> I got my mate to stick it in my @rse the first time too


Haha you could take that the wrong way.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> No mate i take mine at night after the bath softens the skin and is literally pain free dont even feel it go in.dosent greatly matter though. Pin on a mon wed and fri and your sorted.


Wkends?! mates been help up at work so hes not getting to my house until 10.30pm


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope thats not a bad things then..haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Wkends?! mates been help up at work so hes not getting to my house until 10.30pm


Aye you could do weekends mate if am pinnin alot i do ed. As.long as its eod ur fine.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

pin in the japs eye mate nice and easy with a green


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> pin in the japs eye mate nice and easy with a green


Fuk my balls shrank just reading that, no sharp objects will ever go near this mushroom tip


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> What are the sides if any? thats the part i am dreading i dont wana get shut down hard...


If you don't want to get shutdown don't do Tren for a first cycle or any 19 nor for that matter; it will shut you down hard.

Bit late to change your mind as your pinning tonight, just make sure you read up on prolactin issues and get some caber or prami in the mix. Also HCG get it on board, it won't prevent shutdown but will help you recover... your a big poster here surely you know the benefits...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes mate i know the benefits..and thanks for the advice.

Been debated pinning for 3 years so its not somethings i have taken lightly.

I got shut down hard just off tbol and it took a while for my balls to come back..not nice at all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Right just got some HCG in as well to add couldnt get nothing else he was out.

How often do i pin the HCG?! and do i pin it with the 1 rip blend?!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Right just got some HCG in as well to add couldnt get nothing else he was out.
> 
> How often do i pin the HCG?! and do i pin it with the 1 rip blend?!


Pin it subq mate 1000ius per week split it in two doses if you like. I use slin pins. You can do it intra muscular if you prefer that i think.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Its no where near as bad as you think. Soon you'll be looking forward to pin days!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Can i take that same time as the other gear so monday fridays etc!!

Into the muscle like the 1 rip yeah


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

As far as HCG is concerned, maybe the resident expert on it @Mars could offer his input.

Seriously , read his sticky about HCG and all your questions get answers.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Kloob said:


> Its no where near as bad as you think. Soon you'll be looking forward to pin days!


I wish it was like this for me, don't think I could ever look forward to pin days. Massive phobia of needles, even knowing how easy it is it takes me ****ing ages to pluck up the courage every single time haha full on mental battle.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Pinning is fun. Its the fear of getting pip I hate. Nervous wreck until taking that first step out of bed the next day.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kloob said:


> Pinning is fun. Its the fear of getting pip I hate. Nervous wreck until taking that first step out of bed the next day.


Haha i must be sick cause i quite like that pain aswell.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Haha i must be sick cause i quite like that pain aswell.


You will like some BSI T400 then. I have 1.5 bottles, scared to pin it because of the pip lol. Though credit to BSI they have now changed the recipe and concentration


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I can handle the pip just not the injection. I should really run a cycle where I inject EOD rather than weekly to see if that helps.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> You will like some BSI T400 then. I have 1.5 bottles, scared to pin it because of the pip lol. Though credit to BSI they have now changed the recipe and concentration


You need my address.lol. i actually bruised myself pinnin the other day and its killin me but cant help but like the pain.lol. quite a few brands of test 400 have bad pip.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i remmber my first one............done it myself into the quad and took me 15mins to push the pin into the skin.i was shaking and all.............after it i was like that was nothing until the pip the following day hit hard  .now i look forward to pinning is that wrong?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How do people use slin pins, do they just stick it on a normal barrell?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just been pinned..injection was smooth, no pain nothing..

My guy came up short, had no HCG so i had to get prov off him, took 2 of them also.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Just been pinned..injection was smooth, no pain nothing..
> 
> My guy came up short, had no HCG so i had to get prov off him, took 2 of them also.


Welcome to the other side mate.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE....


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Just been pinned..injection was smooth, no pain nothing..
> 
> My guy came up short, had no HCG so i had to get prov off him, took 2 of them also.


Congrats, i just done my first pin today. Where did you pin, what needle did you use?

I pinned glute with a 23g blue, i was shocked how easy the needle went in. Found it difficult pinning glute twisting around and trying to keep the needle steady, no pain at the time but it's a little sore now, hoping it won't be any worse in the morning.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> You need my address.lol. i actually bruised myself pinnin the other day and its killin me but cant help but like the pain.lol. quite a few brands of test 400 have bad pip.


Hahaha that is some disturbing shiiiit mofo


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

23blue in the ass, leg is numb and my @ss is stinging thats about it really.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Congrats, i just done my first pin today. Where did you pin, what needle did you use?
> 
> I pinned glute with a 23g blue, i was shocked how easy the needle went in. Found it difficult pinning glute twisting around and trying to keep the needle steady, no pain at the time but it's a little sore now, hoping it won't be any worse in the morning.


Im supposed to be at the gym for 6.30am so hope im not sore in the morn


----------



## Yank_James (Mar 14, 2013)

Silly, its not that big of a deal, just an efficient way of delivery into the body. Cant smoke the stuff

Having said that, looks like you are a popular fellow here with all the cheers and props on becoming a needle user lol

Good luck mate, pretty soon you'll just not care and put it off. Maybe late for work and choose to make a quick coffee rather than pinning and you choose coffee instead

Becomes rather routine.

Which reminds me, Im a week late on my test replacement therapy shot, gotta go


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Woke up with a bit of a dead @ss cheek this morn but nothing major....gym at 5 shoulders and back tonight!!

Will be pinning Tue, Thur , Fri just debating on sunday's as well


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Woke up with a bit of a dead @ss cheek this morn but nothing major....gym at 5 shoulders and back tonight!!
> 
> Will be pinning Tue, Thur , Fri just debating on sunday's as well


Throw in sundays aswell mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> How long does this take to kick in weeks wise etc!!....


if the prop is decent then should notice in a week


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

let us know if you faint or jub up or anything lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Are they short esters? If so you can just do M/W/F instead of EOD if you like

Why the proviron?

Hcg in one shot of 1000iu a week or 2 500iu shots 3-4 days apart


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

just seen you done it and stayed concious by the looks of it lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Throw in sundays aswell mate.


That settles that then haha.....Tue, Thur, Sat (have no idea why i put Friday into that then)

Mate came round and he said you little bitch you look pale as fuk.....went to the bathroom and he got the needle ready.... wasn't so bad but i don't think i trust myself to do it alone just yet..call me a fanny but i don't really care, i don't like needles!!

If anyone's ever read my older posts they know i swore against ever pinning haha, guess i cant say that anymore...fukin hypocrite :tongue:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Are they short esters? If so you can just do M/W/F instead of EOD if you like
> 
> Why the proviron?
> 
> Hcg in one shot of 1000iu a week or 2 500iu shots 3-4 days apart


Because the divy who i went to see was textin me all day yeah i have the hcg, went to see him an hour before the pin and the cnut had none, so i got prov and will get the hcg when i can....6 weeks i plan on running this, only reason for the pin days is i play football of a sat morn so if i pin fri and wake up with a dead leg etc i cant play....when should i take the hcg when i do get it 2 days a week does it matter when?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> That settles that then haha.....Tue, Thur, Sat (have no idea why i put Friday into that then)
> 
> Mate came round and he said you little bitch you look pale as fuk.....went to the bathroom and he got the needle ready.... wasn't so bad but i don't think i trust myself to do it alone just yet..call me a fanny but i don't really care, i don't like needles!!
> 
> If anyone's ever read my older posts they know i swore against ever pinning haha, guess i cant say that anymore...fukin hypocrite :tongue:


Yea tues thur and sat is good. Hahaha no one is ever going to trust you again. Wait till your comfortable before you do it yourself. As long as your mate dosent mind jabbin you in the ass.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Yea tues thur and sat is good. Hahaha no one is ever going to trust you again. Wait till your comfortable before you do it yourself. As long as your mate doesn't mind jabbin you in the ass.


Knowing him he prob liked it, he sat on the toilet seat while i leaned over and told me to tense my @ss cheecks then cough while i held onto the wall, sounds like gay porn, at the right angle anyone walking in that room would of thought he was putting something up my @ss hole hahaha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Because the divy who i went to see was textin me all day yeah i have the hcg, went to see him an hour before the pin and the cnut had none, so i got prov and will get the hcg when i can....6 weeks i plan on running this, only reason for the pin days is i play football of a sat morn so if i pin fri and wake up with a dead leg etc i cant play....when should i take the hcg when i do get it 2 days a week does it matter when?


Yes but what I mean is why are you using prov? I see no need for it TBH

Jab the HCG whenever, as long as you get the 1000iu weekly dose, start it at week 2


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Knowing him he prob liked it, he sat on the toilet seat while i leaned over and told me to tense my @ss cheecks then cough while i held onto the wall, sounds like gay porn, at the right angle anyone walking in that room would of thought he was putting something up my @ss hole hahaha


Sounds like you and him are very close.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yes but what I mean is why are you using prov? I see no need for it TBH
> 
> Jab the HCG whenever, as long as you get the 1000iu weekly dose, start it at week 2


Oh, well he said that was the next best thing, i was in a jam and needed to rush so i just took it....waste you say!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Sounds like you and him are very close.


Haha well its not every day i let someone inject a needed into my @ss


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Oh, well he said that was the next best thing, i was in a jam and needed to rush so i just took it....waste you say!?


Next best thing! WTF!!! No offence but he's full of it! It does not resemble HCG in anyway at all!

For what prov costs and what it does (not a lot apart from free up some test!) its not worth it IMO


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I remember the first time I pinned pretty much as well as when I lost my virginity.

If memory serves me well I had a preloaded syringe containing Durabolin (anybody remember that one?). I can't remember exactly how strong it was, something like 50 or 100mg or something like that. Very weak anyway. We are talking about 1993 though..

I followed the exact procedure as outlined in my Anabolic Reference Guide 1991, i.e. shower with nice warm water, disinfected the area first. I spent ages in front of the mirror to find the exact perfect place for injection and after had the damn needle pressed against my skin for what seemed like ages trying to pluck up the courage to jab it in.

When I finally thought about Linford Christie having just won gold in the World Championships I rammed it in and pressed down on plunger. No pain, virtually no blood. After that first injection it all got so easy that it was ridiculous. I used to really look forward to injections because I started to enjoy the procedure.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Next best thing! WTF!!! No offence but he's full of it! It does not resemble HCG in anyway at all!
> 
> For what prov costs and what it does (not a lot apart from free up some test!) its not worth it IMO


Either way it was given to me for free so i will take that and prob go get the hcg at the weekend defo.....

thanks for chipping in mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

OK sitting in work and my leg is numb a fuking and my @ss cheek feels like someone had just punched me in it!!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> OK sitting in work and my leg is numb a fuking and my @ss cheek feels like someone had just punched me in it!!


CLASS. :thumb:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> OK sitting in work and my leg is numb a fuking and my @ss cheek feels like someone had just punched me in it!!


Ha ha, welcome to the dark side!

Now to get you pinning yourself, good site to check out is: http://www.spotinjections.com


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Englishman said:


> Ha ha, welcome to the dark side!
> 
> Now to get you pinning yourself, good site to check out is: http://www.spotinjections.com


Cheers mate will have a look at that now, @ss has gradually go more sore as the day goes by....


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers mate will have a look at that now, @ss has gradually go more sore as the day goes by....


It will probably last a couple days mate. Know my first one did!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I was limping around for a few days after my first quad shot, lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> I was limping around for a few days after my first quad shot, lol.


Haha i had cardio in mine later on after weights, i doubts that's going to happen...dead ass and leg atm


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol at least you know gear is real. Prop can sting like a mofo


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Laying in bed with a dead ass, mates gonna come and pin my other cheek around 11am

My craze pre workout came today, took two scoops and after an hour was in the hurtlocker, felt charged!!!


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Its been a long time coming but....into the dark side i go!!
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> ...


Pinning is some craic like, to me its like a cheat meal am just dying for it but when that time comes your anxious.... lol! Think Ive said on here before my best mate has done a few cycles now and is still to pin himself.... Think literally everyone he knows has pinned him! On his pin days you will come home from work and he will be sitting in your drive way waiting for you to pin him. But he sometimes gets restless and turns up at someones else's door unannounced lol!


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> my @ss cheek feels like someone had just punched me in it!!


Snap haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ass cheeks killing me today. Can sit down on it, worst part is my mates coming to pin my othet cheek at 11 before we hit the gym.

Just back from a jog....feelin sore but fresh, and i just remembered its leg day!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its not stinging really feels like that feeling you get if u press on a bruise lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Ass cheeks killing me today. Can sit down on it, worst part is my mates coming to pin my othet cheek at 11 before we hit the gym.
> 
> Just back from a jog....feelin sore but fresh, and i just remembered its leg day!!


There's actually a secret ill let you into that not many steroid users will tell you because it's seen as a little gay. If your friend rims you after he's jabbed you, then you won't get pip.

True story


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> There's actually a secret ill let you into that not many steroid users will tell you because it's seen as a little gay. If your friend rims you after he's jabbed you, then you won't get pip.
> 
> True story


I'm in tears


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> There's actually a secret ill let you into that not many steroid users will tell you because it's seen as a little gay. If your friend rims you after he's jabbed you, then you won't get pip.
> 
> True story


hahahaha i wont ask how many times you have pinned mates then Liam haha spoken like a true manc 

Plans for the weekend mate?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> hahahaha i wont ask how many times you have pinned mates then Liam haha spoken like a true manc
> 
> Plans for the weekend mate?


I'm actually jabbing quite a few mates so lots of rimming!

Just picking Scott upto train arms, maybe a nandos, then out for a few for the match and paddy's day. Was gonna be nipping up your end to see a friend but she's now said that she'll pick me up after I've been out later and make sure I get to bed ok. Then up tomorrow for Paddy's day parade, then family meal.

What about you laaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm actually jabbing quite a few mates so lots of rimming!
> 
> Just picking Scott upto train arms, maybe a nandos, then out for a few for the match and paddy's day. Was gonna be nipping up your end to see a friend but she's now said that she'll pick me up after I've been out later and make sure I get to bed ok. Then up tomorrow for Paddy's day parade, then family meal.
> 
> What about you laaaaaaaaaa?


Should be a easy game today, reading a fukin poo!!

Waitin for me mate to get here now so he can pin me before we go gym, casino tonight with my brothers and thats about it lad.

Have you had that ds craze before? Got a new one yest, 2 scoops put me in a world of pain, killed thr gym but the effect nevet wore off until about 1am, i was layin in bed in the hurtlocker... Naughty stuff that


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm actually jabbing quite a few mates so lots of rimming!
> 
> Just picking Scott upto train arms, maybe a nandos, then out for a few for the match and paddy's day. Was gonna be nipping up your end to see a friend but she's now said that she'll pick me up after I've been out later and make sure I get to bed ok. Then up tomorrow for Paddy's day parade, then family meal.
> 
> What about you laaaaaaaaaa?


Thats reminds me, my dad lives in dublin hes over as well...no ale for me tho...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've not had Craze mate, laid off all the Pre workouts now for a while. Think if its fcuking you up ill get some of that for prep!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

subbing in. I'm thinking of heading to the dark side after i finish cutting. Just doing some forward planning as i want to find a good source in London i can trust. Going to plush city gym is nice, but it's not the kind of place you see many huge lads or i can imagine open talk is good idea


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I watched this video when I pinned for the first time two weeks ago...






Was a perfect tutorial.

The PIP is a ****er though, was walking round like a 90's hip-hop gangsta wanna be for a few days


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jab number two done, mate ste came round and pinned my other ass cheek its not sore at all and was easier than the 1st one!

We went the gym then and smashed in chest bi and tri, nothing noticable as yet just a fukin sore ass

Two pics one of my bulk and one after chest today...cant wait to get the abs back


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> My mates coming round to mine at 5pm before gym to pin me in the @ss for now


So, you'll be more than just friends later then 

Remember to tell him the perfect Tekkers for the withdrawal method...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha he wishes


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I've not had Craze mate, laid off all the Pre workouts now for a while. Think if its fcuking you up ill get some of that for prep!


Did the same and just had a black cofffee, this craze is the dogs tho, apec when your low carb and need energy for the big lifts..nice pump too


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Does tren make your skin look oily or shiney at all?! Feelin a lil greasy even after a wash plus, my other cheeks starting to bother me now!!

Layin on a flat bench with two heavy dumbells today felt like hell on my ass too haha


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Does tren make your skin look oily or shiney at all?! Feelin a lil greasy even after a wash plus, my other cheeks starting to bother me now!!
> 
> Layin on a flat bench with two heavy dumbells today felt like hell on my ass too haha


Thanks for writing this up, my gear has arrived will be doing my first pin in 2 weeks, away this weekend so starting after that. Was going to do my quads, you not trying there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are using Craze for the 1st time, i'd stick to 1 scoop to start. YOu are just gonna get tolerant to it a lot quicker using 2.

But tbh, i'd be wired to fk if I used 2 scoops of it when I first started using it ! LOL I'd have been dancing to the music in the gym n not working out ! lol gurnin like fk.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> subbing in. I'm thinking of heading to the dark side after i finish cutting. Just doing some forward planning as i want to find a good source in London i can trust. Going to plush city gym is nice, but it's not the kind of place you see many huge lads or i can imagine open talk is good idea


What are your lifts now? if i remember they are pretty decent, would be interesting to see they are after a cycle or two.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> What are your lifts now? if i remember they are pretty decent, would be interesting to see they are after a cycle or two.


I haven't maxed out in a while but

B:120 (although I'm now planning to only use dumbell for shoulder helth)

S: 160

D: 215






these were when i was under 80KG too

for some reason my squat has gone to **** in recent months, i had 3 month out of the gym due to work.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> Thanks for writing this up, my gear has arrived will be doing my first pin in 2 weeks, away this weekend so starting after that. Was going to do my quads, you not trying there?


Should think a quad pin would hurt like a bitch..both cheeks r sore today but its all for the good!!

At gym today notices a fukon massive pump on my forearms only teo pins in so not expecting much yet, went with a scoop and a half of craze today, was decent fuk the two scoops, **** sent me round the bend.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If you are using Craze for the 1st time, i'd stick to 1 scoop to start. YOu are just gonna get tolerant to it a lot quicker using 2.
> 
> But tbh, i'd be wired to fk if I used 2 scoops of it when I first started using it ! LOL I'd have been dancing to the music in the gym n not working out ! lol gurnin like fk.


I use 2 scoops now (on my third or 4th tub now) but I've been on pre-supps for a good year or so now like. Craze is the only one I would use now (unless I could get a hold of some original Jack3d).


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Should think a quad pin would hurt like a bitch..both cheeks r sore today but its all for the good!!
> 
> At gym today notices a fukon massive pump on my forearms only teo pins in so not expecting much yet, went with a scoop and a half of craze today, was decent fuk the two scoops, **** sent me round the bend.


I've not done glute, but done quad, and tbf, it doesn't hurt going in or anytime after it - until the next day. Squat or even stretching the quad by bending is a bitch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Goosh said:


> I use 2 scoops now (on my third or 4th tub now) but I've been on pre-supps for a good year or so now like. Craze is the only one I would use now (unless I could get a hold of some original Jack3d).


Try Razor8, it's more powerful than craze


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Try Razor8, it's more powerful than craze


Much crash off it? Had a bit of crash off Jack3d, but next to nowt off Craze.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Jab number two done, mate ste came round and pinned my other ass cheek its not sore at all and was easier than the 1st one!
> 
> We went the gym then and smashed in chest bi and tri, nothing noticable as yet just a fukin sore ass
> 
> Two pics one of my bulk and one after chest today...cant wait to get the abs back


Id love to get that wide, over hanging chest look. Any particular exercise youd recommend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Much crash off it? Had a bit of crash off Jack3d, but next to nowt off Craze.


I dunno you might do, I don't anymore, I did at the start of it, but I was taking too much.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> Id love to get that wide, over hanging chest look. Any particular exercise youd recommend?


TBH mate i think im just built that way my chest workouts are flat and incline bench with dips and flys....heavy as....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

your being a bit @Hayesy with the details

get it

boom

there it is


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> You going for quads? I find them easiest as you can use both hands and don't have to stretch in any weird position.
> 
> All though, delts, pec & lats have all been pain free also.


You could plough a scaffolding pole into those quads and be pain free!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

glad to say no real pain at all today so that's good, went to my nephews christening party yesterday and was on water for a the ended up having a few vodka and sodas, said i wasn't going to drink while i was starting this but that's just a one off.....i know better lol

Jab number 3 coming up tomorrow, i might pin myself i don't know yet.....nothing noticeable body wise as yet some crazy pumps yest in the gym in my arms and my skin seems oily, heard that's common though....was thinking of throwing anavar into the mix at the end of the 6 weeks? or throw it in now?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You could plough a scaffolding pole into those quads and be pain free!


Hahaha mine


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> your being a bit @Hayesy with the details
> 
> get it
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> :laugh:


the king of comedy me


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone have any words of advice about pinning in the glutes? prob going to try tomorrow morning, cant wait for this stuff to kick in....


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Anyone have any words of advice about pinning in the glutes? prob going to try tomorrow morning, cant wait for this stuff to kick in....


the glutes are easy mate. You wont even feel it going in. And once you realise how easy it is you will be confident to do it yourself every time.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> the glutes are easy mate. You wont even feel it going in. And once you realise how easy it is you will be confident to do it yourself every time.


Mate cant get to me until 5 so am goin pin myself in the morn!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just finished a workout, had a few big pumps and i look a lil more vascualr but nothing much else, noticed i am sweating like a pedo in toys r us a lot!!!

Skin looks strange...cant explain, looks like i have just done 15mins on the sunbeds, full on glow..few zits today as well...


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Mate cant get to me until 5 so am goin pin myself in the morn!!


Happy days. :thumb: You will be fine Just think of the results you want and slide that pin in.

Oh and try not to hit a vein. Blood hitting the wall isn't the most reassuring thing.lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha now why would you but that image in my head!!!!!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha now why would you but that image in my head!!!!!


haha am looking out for your safety. And if it did happen you would probably never pin again with raw fear.lol. Should be all good though.

Just watch.lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> haha am looking out for your safety. And if it did happen you would probably never pin again with raw fear.lol. Should be all good though.
> 
> Just watch.lol.


Haha u have officially put me off pinning alone!!

Wht did u end up doing for paddys then?!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Haha u have officially put me off pinning alone!!
> 
> Wht did u end up doing for paddys then?!


haha oops.lol. Don't worry lad it only happened me twice.lol.

Not much had a mini powerlifting competition in the gym with a few mates.lol. went well benched 178kg so won that but the squat let me down with the bad knee. was good fun though. You take any beer?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> haha oops.lol. Don't worry lad it only happened me twice.lol.
> 
> Not much had a mini powerlifting competition in the gym with a few mates.lol. went well benched 178kg so won that but the squat let me down with the bad knee. was good fun though. You take any beer?


Fuk me thats some weight, i wish, any OHP im that comp?!

Manged to last most of the nite on water but my old man was naggin me to have one with him before he went back to dublin so i drank vodka and soda for a few...felt gutted to be honest but oh well live and learn.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

are you going to post up your workouts or is this just a diary?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> are you going to post up your workouts or is this just a diary?


Im doing Layne Norton's phat mate, if ppl want me to add that in also i will do...

Monday upper heavy

Rows 110kg 3x5

Dips 20kg 2x10

Rack Chins 3x12

Chest press 100kg 3x5

Dbell OHP 36kg 1x6 32kg 1x8 28kg 1x10

Curls 18kg 3x12

Cable kick backs 10kg 3x12


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Anyone have any words of advice about pinning in the glutes? prob going to try tomorrow morning, cant wait for this stuff to kick in....


If it's your first pin then I wouldn't advise glutes mate. It can be difficult and awkward with all that twisting and trying to aspirate. You'll probably end up moving the needle around too much. Go for quads you can use both hands, see what you're doing and be seated.

edit: didnt realise you were doing EOD jabs...looks like its glutes for you then mate...lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I bottled it anyway lads, mates coming round mine to pin me at 5, set it up but never had the minerals to jab it, was going for the @ss again, that blue syringe is long... @Sub-Zero it would be sore just looking at it mate....not ready for that!!

On the other hand, the gear is kicking in....feelin it today, having fukin mad thughts, getting hot flushes and sweatin loads....

Legs tonight in the gym....

How does this stuff effect diet etc.....by that i mean im cutting and an taking in about 150 carbs...should i bang that up for will i be ok?.....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Im doing Layne Norton's phat mate, if ppl want me to add that in also i will do...
> 
> Monday upper heavy
> 
> ...


it's workout post tha tget my juices going 

Nice going, i'm just working up to my first 100KG row at the moment


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> it's workout post tha tget my juices going
> 
> Nice going, i'm just working up to my first 100KG row at the moment


Cheers bud, will add them in along with the dirty juice updates haha

100kg at what?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers bud, will add them in along with the dirty juice updates haha
> 
> 100kg at what?


BB row.

I'm cutting at the moment so i taking weight increases slowly, i can hit 90KG x 8 so it should hopefully happen without too many issues


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> BB row.
> 
> I'm cutting at the moment so i taking weight increases slowly, i can hit 90KG x 8 so it should hopefully happen without too many issues


Sure it will some good weight to be moving in defect that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

come on mate stick it in! quad and delt are easy to do yourself. infact id say delt is probably the best place to jab.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have blue 1" 23g I think for the delts, that ok?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye fine


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I tell the. Rowing in a deficit is more fun than squatting


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> I have blue 1" 23g I think for the delts, that ok?


Same ones as what u have mate! good luck putting that in ur delt :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> come on mate stick it in! quad and delt are easy to do yourself. infact id say delt is probably the best place to jab.


I know, i know, i pussied out this morn......i mite get my mate to do my delt later or just stick with the @ss for now, will only be my 3rd pin so a good few to go anyway...

dont know if its the gear kicking in but i have this horrible taste in my mouth, im on fire here as well, finish work at 5 mates gonna come down and then i am going to kill it at the gym!!

Legs day.......got to throw more core work into my workouts for sure....

Mates just got some HCG in so i will be pinnin that 500iu twice away to keep my balls in check.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u can get the whole inch in!  no probs, no pip either 1-2ml sorted. do it do it do it!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Samb:uca said:


> u can get the whole inch in!  no probs, no pip either 1-2ml sorted. do it do it do it!


 :devil2:

hows your trainin goin etc


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

**** last week as i pulled my delt so was written off. took it easy last night on chest/shoulders. starting my recomp this weekend now for 5 weeks hopefully will be super lean for when i go to hawaii in july  . cheers for asking mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mate came round 5 and pinned my rite ass cheek, then we went the gym, 20mins in doing ass go grass squats and felt a massive pop on mu groin wit squat, only managed to add in 2 sets of hacks squats at 120kg for 10 and 2 sets leg extensions at

92.5kg for 8 and i started to feel light headed and went pale?!

Jab effects?! had to cut it short looked and felt like **** covered in sweat


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

****, thats a hernia isn't it? Had the same myself


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Mate came round 5 and pinned my rite ass cheek, then we went the gym, 20mins in doing ass go grass squats and felt a massive pop on mu groin wit squat, only managed to add in 2 sets of hacks squats at 120kg for 10 and 2 sets leg extensions at
> 
> 92.5kg for 8 and i started to feel light headed and went pale?!
> 
> Jab effects?! had to cut it short looked and felt like **** covered in sweat


**** hope its not a hernia. Maybe pull a ligament?? See any brusing or anything? Not something a jab would do. Although u might have raised no causing light headedness


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> **** hope its not a hernia. Maybe pull a ligament?? See any brusing or anything? Not something a jab would do. Although u might have raised no causing light headedness


Not sure but it was fukin painful, group of lads round me so i acted like i was cool but i near took a ****** on the spot, tried for another set but couldnt, feel gutted i never finished my workout, wanted to get some core and deadlifts in. Gonna rest up tonight and try get in tomorrow before work if i am ok!!! One of the lads said hernia i hope not, got some deep heat on now, i was squatting 100kg got my ass near the floor ad as i pulled up just fely this big pop in my abductor


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Get some frozen peas on it mate. Now!!!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Get some frozen peas on it mate. Now!!!!!


Will do mate, sittin here frozen peas big @ss bowl of sweet potato and fish.

Pin went fine, i asked my mate to jab me in the delt but hes never done that before, said he only goes for the @ss which i can believe knowing him haha..


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Mate came round 5 and pinned my rite ass cheek


Am really dissapointed. I was hopin for some blood and pain.lol.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Am really dissapointed. I was hopin for some blood and pain.lol.


Haha i blame you, put the sh!ts up me telling me that the other day, gonna watch a few youtube vids later and do it at some point, for now al just let my mate pin my ass, he seems to be enjoin it..

The blues i have are. LONG tho...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't jab ur ass every other day ur gonna build up scar tissue fast. Delta are really easy just stick it inch in the meaty bit. Vid is def good idea  teach it matey how to do it also.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so hows the abductor this morning?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> i asked my mate to jab me in the delt but hes never done that before, said he only goes for the @ss which i can believe knowing him haha..


he sounds so caring :whistling:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> so hows the abductor this morning?


Just about to update this.....sore mate but im not in agony, just getting a sharp pain at certain angles, my deadlifts tonight may have to get cancelled and opts for cardio and core, Weds an off day anway but i never got a chance to hit the deads lastnight.

Sleep was ruff lastnight, managed to nod odd around 3am, sweating loads in bed, racing heartbeat heartburn...179.4lbs on the scale this morn, had a carb up off 400g night though.

Gone some deep heat on this leg....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Just about to update this.....sore mate but im not in agony, just getting a sharp pain at certain angles, my deadlifts tonight may have to get cancelled and opts for cardio and core, Weds an off day anway but i never got a chance to hit the deads lastnight.
> 
> Sleep was ruff lastnight, managed to nod odd around 3am, sweating loads in bed, racing heartbeat heartburn...179.4lbs on the scale this morn, had a carb up off 400g night though.
> 
> Gone some deep heat on this leg....


ye id take it easy today mate just see how u get on this week with it. cant be doing with that just as u start cycle!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye id take it easy today mate just see how u get on this week with it. cant be doing with that just as u start cycle!


i know mate, playing football at altcourse prison on Saturday as well, in a charity game against the prisoners pure mean machine going off, hope this heals so i can play, had a sh!t last month with injury groin went a few weeks back on my other leg and its still not 100% also...

See how i feel at 5pm, tbh i will prob go gym and try roll out my legs because they are STIFF as F, do some cardio on the bike, Train core then chill in the sauna.... don't think i could even attempt deads atm!!

Looked flat as a pancake this morn when i woke up, think i had the longest p!ss in history haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a quick updated pic.......cold and flat as a pancake this morn....blurry abs coming in, lighting sucks.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

don't get any of those prisoners to jab you in the ass......it more than likely wont be test.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha i hope not mate playing a bunch of ruff fukers, so if i still have my legs intact at the end of the game i will be happy...general chat oh what you doing after the game, possibly gym suna relax u, back in my padded cell, think i might as well keep my words to myself or i can see that conversation happening and starting a full scale riot haha!!

4th pin today, will be happening at 5pm then its shoulders and back at the gym.... @Sambuca its delt pinning tonight if this hurts you owe me big bro haha.

last night i was sweating more heavily in bed and heart was pounding, no gym took a rest and just chilled was extremely tired and felt lethargic could be from the clens but i was wasted and just got in bed about 6pm and never really moved.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

enjoy mate! i think its a sweet place! just make sure u get it all the way in 

well one bad thing and one good thing about being on tren. You will be knackered playing but you will have super human tren strength to smash anyone 

ur leg alright now?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> enjoy mate! i think its a sweet place! just make sure u get it all the way in
> 
> well one bad thing and one good thing about being on tren. You will be knackered playing but you will have super human tren strength to smash anyone
> 
> ur leg alright now?


Legs still a little sore tbh mate so gona see how it is, groin still not all good to so its killed any cardio i could be doing, goin to hit the incline hard and just walk it for 20mins get a sweat on later.

Mates just text he thinks the blue pins i have are far to long and should stick to the backside for now...rather that than nothing at all.....so delay on the delt pin again haha...

Diet needs a good shape up as well, ordered a 5kg tub of 90+ cause i was all out it came yesterday and my brother took it to his house in the car thinking it was for him, the fukin box had my name on it, gonna pick it up later before gym, never felt rage like it when he called to say it was in his and he had taken it by mistake....could have murdered someone was fuming!!

Sweating in the office, seems to be getting worse by the day now...... don't know weather i should be happy its kicking in or sad that i look like sweaty cnut


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from the gym, shoulders and back session few people noticein a 'change' had a massive pump a few sets in.

Mate pinned my left cheek at 5 then we went.

Workout was

BB Rows 6 sets 3 reps 60kg

Rack Chins 3 sets 12 10kg plate

Seated row 3 sets 12 128kg

single arm lat pull downs 3 sets 15 20kg

close grip lad pull downs 2 sets 15 45kg

Shoulder press 1 set 12 30kg 2 sets 8 34kg

behind neck press 1 sets 20(warm up) 2sets 50kg 1 set 60kg 6

Up rite row 3 sets 40kg 12

Side raises 10kg 3 sets 20

Bi drop sets 25kg 6 20kg 8 15kg 10 12kg 12

Repeated 3 times

Big as workout but i was on one tonigh felt good and finshed with 20min uphill walk on tredmil


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Snowing down today, wanted to get out early for a jog but, no chance in that, end up snapping my sh!t up.

Gym later on, looking forward to it, legs still no 100% and its supposed to be them later on, gonna switch up the routine and do chest and tris, add in some core and cardio.

Ment to be going to altcourse prison tomorrow for a charity football game up with this weather its looking like it will be called off, so if it does i will go and do legs in the morn...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good pic fella, whats your BF%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> Good pic fella, whats your BF%


Thanks mate

atm im not sure im thinking around 13%.....aim is 8%....


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> atm im not sure im thinking around 13%.....aim is 8%....


Damn, I'm at 10% and my abs dont look that good - sh*t lol

I'm aiming for 8% too, by June I hope!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tony_1170 said:


> Damn, I'm at 10% and my abs dont look that good - sh*t lol
> 
> I'm aiming for 8% too, by June I hope!


Good luck buudy, diet and cardio are your new best friends....sure u will reach ur 8%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Noticed a few changes today for the 1st time guys!!

Gym 5pm was chest and bi supposed to hit some tri and core but i had to scarper and get home, football games been called off so im going after my 5th pin in the morning with my buddy.

Flat bb chest press

6sets 3 (30seconds rest)

Incline Bbb chest press

2 sets 12 70kg 1 set 80kg 8

Db hammer press

3 sets 15 24kg

3 sets 15 18kg

seated bi cur

3 sets 12 18kg

Concentration curls

3 sets 15 10kg

20mins uphill walk on the tredmill

Few drop sets thrown in never went as heavy as i could have today wanted the reps plus point its to feel my muscles working no point if your just pushing a weight with no feeling involved, see to many people rack the bar get 3 or 4 reps and jump up like im the man....no u aint bitch, u been coming here 3 years and u look the same!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Updated pics after session, still a fair bit to loose to get them shreds back!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pin time tomrrow, got some orange pins. Nervious out the delt pin, was just getting used to the @ss!!

No real issue to night, no sweatiness, trensomnia tho has set in, wide awake here!!


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuark it ? First time Tren-Ace?

Did my first with ED! pinning - without night sweats, but with huge insomnia, even at just 30-40 mg ED (so most constant levels possible)...

Just stick to 26G and do spot injections... biceps delts pecs not a problem to sides... no pain (unless you hit a nerve), you need to be shredded (but as i see you are quite in shape  ).

So small : nice needle and go for it... It's really more confortable than using a 23G fuark big needle in your gluteus!

Sometimes in the beggining I just pinned my self 3 times at one day with the 26G needles. both pecs the tren-A ; left quad for Test-P and some Mast-P.

The more pinning, the more efficiency, the better plasma levels... (in theory just important for tren-A).

But spotinjecting no probs with thin needles and low BF!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

decided to up my dose to 1.5mil EOD hope im not rushing things and wanting it to fast..opinions?!

mate came round and yup no orange pins, so the keck got pulled down and he jabbed my ass, have to say this one fuking killed me and is sore now...sip of craze and legs time!!

hurt my abductor on tuesday doing heavy squats and its still kind of playing up so i never went heavy today just form concentration!!

20mins incline tredmil walk 12 incline 5.5 speed before weights, normally i dont break a sweat but i was dripping today..

Squats 5x5

80kg

Hack squats 3x12

90kg

Leg press 2x15

80kg

Leg extensions 3x20

40kg

Sumo deadlifts 3x10

60kg

Could feel a bad pain at this point so i did a lil core work and went for a sauna, fuking p!ssing me off this pain, Sitting in the sauna desgusted with myself for a sh!t workout noticed today my mood has canged very snappy at people for nothing!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't push it to hard with ur abductor don't wanna fk ur cycle up!

What lab u using? I think 1.5ml will be fine but if u start to get sides like gyno as its ur first cycle you'll have to be careful as you won't know what's doing what.

Looking good though. Pretty vascular already


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Don't push it to hard with ur abductor don't wanna fk ur cycle up!
> 
> What lab u using? I think 1.5ml will be fine but if u start to get sides like gyno as its ur first cycle you'll have to be careful as you won't know what's doing what.
> 
> Looking good though. Pretty vascular already


How far into a cycle do some people norm get gyno, what are the trats, always had puffy nips anyway mate!!

Thanks mate, problem with me is i hold water pretty easily so its gona take a few more sessions before my abs fully come trough will add in HIIT when my legs sound just have to stick with Low intensity for now, aim for me is to get in better shape than last year, avi


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Personally I get it about 7-10 weeks in but diff for everyone and with tren u can't treat it the same as u would with just test

U doing about 400mg t/tren/mast a week then atm? I reckon u Shud be fine.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1.5mil as of today and its tue, thur and sats mate mates , tren, est and mast!!

Ur having me worried here u haha...cant fix that avi am on my phone do it later....

whats ur plans for tonight then pal?!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

gym for a sauna today, had a carb up lastnight so felt bloated, dropping my carbs by 20g from tomrrow to see if that will get my weight moving again, been hovering around 180lbs for a lil while now...more cardio will b added too, HIIT or fasted early morn before work..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Heavy Upper today, my nephews party yesterday so i indulged sadly, popcorn and chocolate and a nandos also, so im a fat bloated mess this morn, jumped on the scales and im 184lbs....nice few pounds of water there.....carbs are dropped again today to 130g and i start HIIT......God help me!!

Looking to hit 105kg of the bench for reps today....should be easy with the added carbs and sugar i have in me from yest....was on my way to get some orange pins for my delts but i got to the place just after it had closed so AGAIN tomorrow i will more than likely be getting it in the @ss (not literally)

No obvious change if i am honest, nodded off around 1am last night so no insomnia just hot flushes and raised heart beat again, also getting very very snappy and moody with people and my hunger has gone trough the roof....gym wise, stronger and the pumps i get are insane!!

Will upload my workout later on, gym at 6pm!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I stuffed myself this weekend as well. Had so much cake last night  .

hows the inside of your crotch?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> AGAIN tomorrow i will more than likely be getting it in the @ss


Oh dear


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Oh dear


Lol i did say not literally:rolleyes:

The pin from Saturday is sore as hell this morn, hardly sit down


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I stuffed myself this weekend as well. Had so much cake last night  .
> 
> hows the inside of your crotch?


Greedy bugger haha......STRICT is me this week....need to be loosing these lbs... intrigued by this DNP but i here its hella dangerous.....

Still giving me jib the crotch.....not done any kind of sprinting for about 2 weeks, so hope im ok tonight with the HITT later on...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u dont need dnp mate not with the tren. trust!

although you can get 125mg DNP from dhacks if u wanna try it at a low dose. jsut stack it with loads of electrolytes and plenty of water. makes u sweat like a bitch and your spunk yellow though and really shallow breathing my missus thought i was dieing lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> u dont need dnp mate not with the tren. trust!
> 
> although you can get 125mg DNP from dhacks if u wanna try it at a low dose. jsut stack it with loads of electrolytes and plenty of water. makes u sweat like a bitch and your spunk yellow though and really shallow breathing my missus thought i was dieing lol


AHAHA

Mate dont ever get a job in marketing cause you wont sell sh!t hahaha i think i will pass on the DNP for now...just get more strict.........3rd time round of cutting is the hardest one for me....sitting here, surrounded by birthday cakes and easter eggs but i am sticking to my guns....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol when was it your bday?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol when was it your bday?


Its one of my mates bdays, hes came in with left overs and this cakes massive, came in with a massive slice and left it on my desk........plus easter eggs of some ppl in here as well..........:no:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

throw that **** out haha.. or scoff it all quick


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jab with Slin pins mate!

Can do anywhere that's lean enough....shoulders, chest, legs. EASY!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from the gym...noticed a big change tonight in strength..

Upper heavy

Rows (underhand grip) 5x5 105kg

Pull ups 4x6 12kg

Rack chins 3x12

Bb chest press 6x5 105kg

Dips 2x12 18kg

Db shoulder press 2x8 32kg 1x8 28kg

Bb curls 3x12 30kg

pump was insaine tonight, by the time i got to shoulders i was already rit off...managed 20mins on bike before i started, few warm up sets thrown in etc...can defo see a change bodywise now.. Session was a long one, gym was packed.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pin time tonight finally got the Orange pins in so delt at 6pm then squat and deadlifts at the gym....scales are up and down like a blue @rsed fly....179.4 this morn....5 pound loss during the day, prob the water from the crap i had the other night, just goin to go by the mirror and jump on the scales every sunday from now on....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

delt delt dletttttt make sure you get it all the way in


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Pin time tonight finally got the Orange pins in so delt at 6pm then squat and deadlifts at the gym....scales are up and down like a blue @rsed fly....179.4 this morn....5 pound loss during the day, prob the water from the crap i had the other night, just goin to go by the mirror and jump on the scales every sunday from now on....


Yea mate the scales can be a b1tch. Go by the mirror and weigh yourself once a week. A good sh1t will alter the scales.lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Yea mate the scales can be a b1tch. Go by the mirror and weigh yourself once a week. A good sh1t will alter the scales.lol


Hahahahaha, well i didn't want to say but after the epic one this morn im not surprised i dropped a few lbs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> delt delt dletttttt make sure you get it all the way in


thats what im afraid off....


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Slin Pin...CHEST CHEST CHEST!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha i got orange all in one pins....chest........aint nobody got time fa daa


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If I pushed a 1" orange all the way into my delts, I'd probably hit a bone :lol:

Apart from your weight, how are you getting on mate? Hope the sides aren't too bad..

Are you pinning 1.5ml yet?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> If I pushed a 1" orange all the way into my delts, I'd probably hit a bone :lol:
> 
> Apart from your weight, how are you getting on mate? Hope the sides aren't too bad..
> 
> Are you pinning 1.5ml yet?


I think these are small orange ones....mate went and go me them i haven't actually seen them yet, saying that, u just put the sh!ts up me about hitting a bone!!

Yeah mate, had a shot of 1.5mil on Tue, it hurt but tbh the sides im getting are just insomnia, really really raised heart rate, can feel it beating rite out my chest when im laying in bed of a night, and really hot flushes, i do sweat more than normal but that's only when im running etc

Ppl starting to notice a change yest after my session i looked pumped up to death...no problems with the boys also, makes u randy this gear as well.......2 weeks in and im starting to see a diff in strength as well...most of my mates are in the dark about what i a doin so it will become pretty obv the leaner i get.........aiming to get diced to death!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> I think these are small orange ones....mate went and go me them i haven't actually seen them yet, saying that, u just put the sh!ts up me about hitting a bone!!
> 
> Yeah mate, had a shot of 1.5mil on Tue, it hurt but tbh the sides im getting are just insomnia, really really raised heart rate, can feel it beating rite out my chest when im laying in bed of a night, and really hot flushes, i do sweat more than normal but that's only when im running etc
> 
> Ppl starting to notice a change yest after my session i looked pumped up to death...no problems with the boys also, makes u randy this gear as well.......2 weeks in and im starting to see a diff in strength as well...most of my mates are in the dark about what i a doin so it will become pretty obv the leaner i get.........aiming to get diced to death!!


Good stuff, looking for a heads up as I'm planning to run it at 1.5ml in August, can't wait!

Hoping to drop some fat and put on some muscle!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Good stuff, looking for a heads up as I'm planning to run it at 1.5ml in August, can't wait!
> 
> Hoping to drop some fat and put on some muscle!


Fat wise i cant see it as much yet but just had a big clean up on the diet side of things, strength size u will enjoy it, my arms looked like a shinny veiny dildo standing in the mirror doing curls yest haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> u will enjoy my shinny veiny dildo


Jesus man whats happening you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Jesus man whats happening you


its the tren speaking


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Jesus man whats happening you


Hahahah twisting my words......you have really hurt my feelings!!!

:ban:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Hahahah twisting my words......you have really hurt my feelings!!!
> 
> :ban:


I dont know what your talking about. I simply quoted what you wrote. That tren is making you confused aswell.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, how far into the cycle are you?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> I dont know what your talking about. I simply quoted what you wrote. That tren is making you confused aswell.


Hahaha i hate u ur effecting my mind.....delt pin an hour, ur not helping........


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed mate, how far into the cycle are you?


Just coming up two my 5th pin today mate....effects just starting...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

50mins and counting muahaha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha i hate u ur effecting my mind.....delt pin an hour, ur not helping........


Oh the delts. Just watch the size of pin you dont want it going right through and scraping the bone. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pec jabs are fine Hayesy, can use both hands and you won't puncture your heart or lungs! lol. I use an orange 1" or a blue 1.25" in pecs and it's fine.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Delts and pec jabs as said are good. If you hit bone, you shouldn't be pinning full stop pmsl you should be on an Oxfam advert! :lol:

How much of each compound you on per week, or per 6 days if you're doing EOD jabs?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Delts and pec jabs as said are good. If you hit bone, you shouldn't be pinning full stop pmsl you should be on an Oxfam advert! :lol:
> 
> How much of each compound you on per week, or per 6 days if you're doing EOD jabs?


Its a ripped blend mate so am taking 1.5mil EOD!!

Would would u mention bones and needles to me......mates doing my delt, hes never done before so im kind of pooing it here....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pec jabs are fine Hayesy, can use both hands and you won't puncture your heart or lungs! lol. I use an orange 1" or a blue 1.25" in pecs and it's fine.


i think what hes bringing r oranges.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Its a ripped blend mate so am taking 1.5mil EOD!!
> 
> Would would u mention bones and needles to me......mates doing my delt, hes never done before so im kind of pooing it here....


Haha yeah but whats in the rip blend mate! Obvs test/tren/mast but at what doseage?

Don't worry mate, they're painless... till the pip starts :whistling:


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pec jabs are fine Hayesy, can use both hands and you won't puncture your heart or lungs! lol. I use an orange 1" or a blue 1.25" in pecs and it's fine.


Ive always wondered about pec, skin should usually be pretty thin (I have 10%bf), easy enough to pinch - when I say this, I've watched loads of pinning vids and they push up the muscle area so its bulbous and makes jabbing the bone pretty difficult as the muscle area is now more condensed.

I'm doing my first pin/clcle in 7 years this Fri  going to do quads EOD with 1.5ml TestP. If they get too much then II'll rotate to delts.

When I did my first ever cycle I did glutes with a mate. We used British Dragon. Four pins in, we had a reaction and our ****s were so sore I couldn't sit down! I had to work from home as riding the motorcycle to work was out of the question!

Good to see yours are going relatively well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

tony_1170 said:


> Ive always wondered about pec, skin should usually be pretty thin (I have 10%bf), easy enough to pinch - when I say this, I've watched loads of pinning vids and they push up the muscle area so its bulbous and makes jabbing the bone pretty difficult as the muscle area is now more condensed.
> 
> I'm doing my first pin/clcle in 7 years this Fri  going to do quads EOD with 1.5ml TestP. If they get too much then II'll rotate to delts.
> 
> ...


Yeah it easy mate, just pop it in to the thickest part of your chest and once done I do a few press ups to help disperse the oil, seems to work well enough. Put 2ml prop in on sunday and that hurt a bit last night but has gone now. I rotate quads and pecs, delts I use for hcg as it's easy to just whack in a slin pin etc with one hand.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha yeah but whats in the rip blend mate! Obvs test/tren/mast but at what doseage?
> 
> Don't worry mate, they're painless... till the pip starts :whistling:


Yo mate I can't remember off the top of my head, should of stated that on the original page, will get it up not a high dosage anyways!! No pip at all tbh


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mate got to mine about 7.30pm. Orange 1mil slin pins he got, Cnut filled one up pinned my rite delt then put the other half in the left, was not as bad as thought but the 1st jab killed after 20mins, could just about lift in the gym!

Only a quick session tonight legs bit of bi tri ( groin is still playing up so lefts out squats)

Deadlifts

Singles 140kg 1 1 1

3 sets 5x5 120kg

Sumo deadlifts

3sets 5 reps 130kg

Hack squats

1set 12 100kg

2sets 8 140kg

Leg extensions

3sets 92.5kg 6 7 6

Bis

Curs 3sets 12 20kg

Spider curs 3sets 15 20kg

Tri

Db extensions 2sets 12 40kg 1set 30kg 12

Cable kick backs 3sets 12 10kg


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

.....was gonna say I had a Fukin mental dream last night..... Woke up sweaty to fuk, my head rite up my @aa


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Pinned for the first time tonight! Went into my left delt with 500mg test sustenon. Jesus I was never so nervous in my life i say shaking and re-reading instructions probably 100 times and things in plain english seemed like doing mathemathical equations while skydiving... lol.

I put it in shaking as crazy still, pulled back a bit on plunger, jesus filling the syringe and emptying it seemed tough pushing it in or putting liquid into the damn thing, seemed like eternity. Didnt see any blood in the syringe so injected slowly with the little air bubble popping at the end. took out the needle after bout 10 seconds of leaving it there and got some blood came out of the piercing, just blood return I guess or whatever you call it, hear its very common, sure you are stabbing yourself! lol. Feel a slight pain at the moment, didnt want go near legs as its legs day tomorrow... Then I kept thinking to myself did it disperse from the spot, did it go into the muscle, what if i didnt do it right and i just wasted those 2ml etc etc. all the 'stupid' question. Damn didn't help I kept hearing people passing outside my room (no key for my door)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fitness4Life said:


> Pinned for the first time tonight! Went into my left delt with 500ml test sustenon. Jesus I was never so nervous in my life i say shaking and re-reading instructions probably 100 times and things in plain english seemed like doing mathemathical equations while skydiving... lol.
> 
> I put it in shaking as crazy still, pulled back a bit on plunger, jesus filling the syringe and emptying it seemed tough pushing it in or putting liquid into the damn thing, seemed like eternity. Didnt see any blood in the syringe so injected slowly with the little air bubble popping at the end. took out the needle after bout 10 seconds of leaving it there and got some blood out, just blood return I guess or whatever you call it, hear its very common, sure you are stabbing yourself! lol. Feel a slight pain at the moment, didnt want go near legs as its legs day tomorrow... Then I kept thinking to myself did it disperse from the spot, did it go into the muscle, what if i didnt do it right and i just wasted those 2ml etc etc. all the 'stupid' question. Damn didn't help I kept hearing people passing outside my room (no key for my door)


You pinned 500ml? Must have been a big needle pmsl :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You pinned 500ml? Must have been a big needle pmsl :lol:


Syringe as big as my arm!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fitness4Life said:


> Pinned for the first time tonight! Went into my left delt with 500ml test sustenon. Jesus I was never so nervous in my life i say shaking and re-reading instructions probably 100 times and things in plain english seemed like doing mathemathical equations while skydiving... lol.
> 
> I put it in shaking as crazy still, pulled back a bit on plunger, jesus filling the syringe and emptying it seemed tough pushing it in or putting liquid into the damn thing, seemed like eternity. Didnt see any blood in the syringe so injected slowly with the little air bubble popping at the end. took out the needle after bout 10 seconds of leaving it there and got some blood out, just blood return I guess or whatever you call it, hear its very common, sure you are stabbing yourself! lol. Feel a slight pain at the moment, didnt want go near legs as its legs day tomorrow... Then I kept thinking to myself did it disperse from the spot, did it go into the muscle, what if i didnt do it right and i just wasted those 2ml etc etc. all the 'stupid' question. Damn didn't help I kept hearing people passing outside my room (no key for my door)


500ml test mg:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Both delts = pain for me today!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I got a massive bruise on my delt. blood squirted all down it last night lol not sure if i am jabbing in the right spot :/


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol sorry lads not 500ml  hahahaha 500mg !  ah Im sure ye knew that


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I got a massive bruise on my delt. blood squirted all down it last night lol not sure if i am jabbing in the right spot :/


Well I won't say mine squirted down it, it was a small release, stopped quickly just wiped it and it stopped. I used the below link to help determine it. I don't think I could of been wrong but hey who knows! I was thinking of my chest to jab and then decided delt.

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well the spotinection i always think is a bit useless stuck it in there. have no pip today just think i need to bring it further round to my chest not back.


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> well the spotinection i always think is a bit useless stuck it in there. have no pip today just think i need to bring it further round to my chest not back.


Mine is stinging a little today, but nothing horrible thankfully


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

My delts r in pain


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

fair play to you for going with EOD from the getgo


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Captain-splooge said:


> fair play to you for going with EOD from the getgo


Mate got me some smaller pins but the max dose size is 1mil, im on 1.5 let him jab both delts, 1st time ever in the delts, im sore as hell in both today and its jab time again tomoz...gotta be the @ss


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Mate got me some slim pins bit he got 1mil one and im on 1.5 let him jab both delts, 1st time ever in the delts, im sore as hell in both today and its jab time again tomoz...gotta be the @ss


what size? not insulin pins ??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah thats what he came with insulin ones...


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

My lass has been getting my glutes 3 days a week so far been ok and PIP free, is going to be for 10-12 weeks, will I be ok with this or do I need to start looking for other sites.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

!! First pin just done !! Just noticed that I have blue 1" 23g not 1.5" I'm sure I ordered 1.5" - anyhow, 1ml of TestP in nice and slow, all the way and pinching the muscle slightly.. I also pre heated it with a hairdryer so it was warm.

So far ok!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates chaps, had some bad news at work, lost my job a few days ago so trainnig and diet has been all over the place upped the does to 2mil because i felt it wasnt kicking in how i had heard, had a 3 day binge after the news and im 193lbs as of today on the scale, shoulders traps and back are huge at the moment, today i got back eating clean as poss, but tbh im a lil fuked in the head at the moment!!

Hit the gym today for cardio, shins and lower back were in bits from pump, is that normal, had to vacate the tremil and use the bike, calfs were on fire, then back later on for shoulders and back, lots of ppl noticing my size gain its more obvious now plus a binge sesion i look puffy in the face etc... Just goin to emerce myself in trainning now!!!


----------



## raymon82 (Apr 4, 2013)

fresh newbie

hiya I was wondering if any1 can help me I'm new to all of this I've just started training I'm 5'8 and I weigh 55.5 kg I'm thinking of using sustanon 250 once a week for 7weeks I plan on doing 3cycles the 2nd one will sustabolic250 and the 3rd one will be winstazol I may of got this name wrong it's white milky. Can anyone plz give me any advice and do I have to go natural for awhile first I also plan on using creatine. I've already got the stuff and would you recommend using anything else. Plz help me out as I said I'm new and I hate being skinny


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

raymon82 said:


> fresh newbie
> 
> hiya I was wondering if any1 can help me I'm new to all of this I've just started training I'm 5'8 and I weigh 55.5 kg I'm thinking of using sustanon 250 once a week for 7weeks I plan on doing 3cycles the 2nd one will sustabolic250 and the 3rd one will be winstazol I may of got this name wrong it's white milky. Can anyone plz give me any advice and do I have to go natural for awhile first I also plan on using creatine. I've already got the stuff and would you recommend using anything else. Plz help me out as I said I'm new and I hate being skinny


8.5 stone and you are going to take steroids? Seriously?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

raymon82 said:


> fresh newbie
> 
> hiya I was wondering if any1 can help me I'm new to all of this I've just started training I'm 5'8 and I weigh 55.5 kg I'm thinking of using sustanon 250 once a week for 7weeks I plan on doing 3cycles the 2nd one will sustabolic250 and the 3rd one will be winstazol I may of got this name wrong it's white milky. Can anyone plz give me any advice and do I have to go natural for awhile first I also plan on using creatine. I've already got the stuff and would you recommend using anything else. Plz help me out as I said I'm new and I hate being skinny


:banghead:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about you losing your job mate..

How long were you on before people started to notice a difference? Have you put on muscle/lost a bit of fat?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates chaps, had some bad news at work, lost my job a few days ago so trainnig and diet has been all over the place upped the does to 2mil because i felt it wasnt kicking in how i had heard, had a 3 day binge after the news and im 193lbs as of today on the scale, shoulders traps and back are huge at the moment, today i got back eating clean as poss, but tbh im a lil fuked in the head at the moment!!
> 
> Hit the gym today for cardio, shins and lower back were in bits from pump, is that normal, had to vacate the tremil and use the bike, calfs were on fire, then back later on for shoulders and back, lots of ppl noticing my size gain its more obvious now plus a binge sesion i look puffy in the face etc... Just goin to emerce myself in trainning now!!!


You know the rules... Pics or no gains


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry bout the job mate.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry bout the job fella. Try to keep your head straight and use the "free time" you have smashing the gym. Positive Mental Attitude and all that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sucks about the job. Dont let it mess with your training just get your head down and crack on!

What lab are you using?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

raymon82 said:


> fresh newbie
> 
> hiya I was wondering if any1 can help me I'm new to all of this I've just started training I'm 5'8 and I weigh 55.5 kg I'm thinking of using sustanon 250 once a week for 7weeks I plan on doing 3cycles the 2nd one will sustabolic250 and the 3rd one will be winstazol I may of got this name wrong it's white milky. Can anyone plz give me any advice and do I have to go natural for awhile first I also plan on using creatine. I've already got the stuff and would you recommend using anything else. Plz help me out as I said I'm new and I hate being skinny


Jesus you cant be serious. You have three crap cycles planned and you are only 55kg. Stay natural eat alot of food and train hard.

And stay away from white milky stuff.....it mite not be gear


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi mate just checking in how ya been?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hi mate just checking in how ya been?


Yo mate, am good now, motivation did go rite out the window tbh, eatin watever whenever so im 190lbs as of today, way off the mark for the 175-180lbs target!!

took me by suprise about the job, was not prepered for tgat at all, plus the gear i had was good for size gain, add that to the carb binges i looked massive, not the look i want for myself , think the gear was SH!T WONT EVER BE GETTING IT AGAIN, med science it was.

when i wenr back i told my guy that i didnt like the gear so he give me this ripped 300 i will post a pic later on for feedback.

Aa for me well im gonna try get rite back on the horse, i have been lazy no cardio etc, so will have to smash it hardcore, 1st time in 3 years my motivation has went down the drain!!

Will still bee doing PHAT Trainning but cardio will be added as much as possible, one thing i did notice was i went for a jog last week and the pumps in my lower back and calfs were unbearable i had to stop running.

Thats another thing thats hindered cardio, normally i wud get up and just go jog round the park but for fear of them hell pumps i just haven't bothered, gettin a few spots now as well, this will be my 4th week!

Hit a bench PB monday gone 110kg!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yo mate, am good now, motivation did go rite out the window tbh, eatin watever whenever so im 190lbs as of today, way off the mark for the 175-180lbs target!!
> 
> took me by suprise about the job, was not prepered for tgat at all, plus the gear i had was good for size gain, add that to the carb binges i looked massive, not the look i want for myself , think the gear was SH!T WONT EVER BE GETTING IT AGAIN, med science it was.
> 
> ...


nice on PB!

its **** when stuff like that happens even when u expect but out of the blue sucks.

BD ripped 300? BD is good well their VAR was for me. sounds a lot of gear in 1ml if its test prop/tren a/mast p - mine is 70mg per 1ml and highest i heard of is fuerza or WC i think? I reckon that will give you some pip lol

Crack on with it n keep your head up


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> when i wenr back i told my guy that i didnt like the gear so he give me this ripped 300 i will post a pic later on for feedback.


at least when u told ur guy u didnt like the gear he swapped it. I mentioned to mine not to send it all as I'm not liking it. He sent the full lot and isn't interested in swapping any of it. So have 5 TestP going to waste


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1st shot of the ripped 300 went ok, delts 100mil in each no pip just a little pain in the left delt as i tap the keyboard rite now ha!

My skin is looking borderline orange of the gear, look like i have been living in spain for the last few years, suppose that's down to the high blood pressure etc staying on for 8 weeks and then i am coming off, balls are like peanuts atm...taking prov and will run HCG at the end of my cycle. Not sure if i should add Var in, this stuff hasn't made me hard, love the hardness var gives me!!!

Gonna try really hard to jump rite back on the horse now, this cycle hasn't been the best so far mainly down to the lack of motivation from myself, loads of other problems gettin in the way!!

Diets been the main thing, this gear makes you hungry as fuk and i have a bad bad sweet tooth, lastnight was the last binge session and i am hitting the cardio HARD....4 more weeks on this cycle and i am going to totally kill it for all its worth!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Add some var in. Wait till ur low bf you will be hard. Lol

Glad ur getting on with it


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hit some shoulders and back to tonight..

BB Rows 6 sets 3 reps 70kg

Rack Chins 3 sets 8

Seated row 3 sets 12 160kg

Lat pull downs 3 sets 15 50kg

Cable Reverse Fly's 3 sets 20 7kg

Shoulder press 1 set 12 34kg 2 sets 8 34kg

Up rite row 3 sets 35kg 15reps

Side raises 10kg 3 sets 20

10min stroll on the tredmill


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Add some var in. Wait till ur low bf you will be hard. Lol
> 
> Glad ur getting on with it


Cheers pal, i will pop in yours see whats goin on....not sure of my bf atm but im pretty sure i dont wana know, haha!

at a guess at say 15% so work to be done!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been on lowish carbs for the last few days to try and deplet myself and i still look and feel bloated to death, took my 1st shot of the ripped 300 blend on on yesterday and tbh i feel HORRIBLE today i kept the dose as 2mil just wndering as this is supposed to be stronger weather you guys think i should lower the dose to 1.5mil or even a 1mil? i never managed to get to sleep yest until 6am and the night before 4am beyond a joke , started to get a good few spots now all over my shoulders, i cant get my head round this funny feeling i have....my guy had the HCG in now so i think i might run that as well for the last 4 weeks......any advice?

My face looks bright red all the time, everyone keeps asking have i been away or have i been hitting the beds A LOT, anyone else get this?

Legs tonight in the gym it was, i hate legs with a passion but your dammed if you do and dammed if you dont, strength wise i have been hitting PBs on bench deads etc but as i said my diets only just gettiin back on track..........4 weeks............


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Your BP ok mate?

Who does the ripped blend 300?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Been on lowish carbs for the last few days to try and deplet myself and i still look and feel bloated to death, took my 1st shot of the ripped 300 blend on on yesterday and tbh i feel HORRIBLE today i kept the dose as 2mil just wndering as this is supposed to be stronger weather you guys think i should lower the dose to 1.5mil or even a 1mil? i never managed to get to sleep yest until 6am and the night before 4am beyond a joke , started to get a good few spots now all over my shoulders, i cant get my head round this funny feeling i have....my guy had the HCG in now so i think i might run that as well for the last 4 weeks......any advice?
> 
> My face looks bright red all the time, everyone keeps asking have i been away or have i been hitting the beds A LOT, anyone else get this?
> 
> Legs tonight in the gym it was, i hate legs with a passion but your dammed if you do and dammed if you dont, strength wise i have been hitting PBs on bench deads etc but as i said my diets only just gettiin back on track..........4 weeks............


Keep it simple mate, its your first cycle and your going up and down in doses. Pick one and stick to it imo.

Red face is probaly high blood pressure!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Keep it simple mate, its your first cycle and your going up and down in doses. Pick one and stick to it imo.
> 
> Red face is probaly high blood pressure!


Sticking with the 1.5mil EOD mate defo....actually managed sleep lastnight, got a good 8 hours in....its been a while!

scales read 85.5lbs this morn lowest i have been in a good while....did some hit cardio today, needed a day off from the weights....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tbh even 1ml would fine. First cycle still approx 3-400mg of each substance per week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Sticking with the 1.5mil EOD mate defo....actually managed sleep lastnight, got a good 8 hours in....its been a while!
> 
> scales read 85.5lbs this morn lowest i have been in a good while....did some hit cardio today, needed a day off from the weights....


Ya tren is a b1tch for fvcking with sleep!!



Sambuca said:


> Tbh even 1ml would fine. First cycle still approx 3-400mg of each substance per week


Agree with sambuca on this one tbh, first inject cycle and running 3 compounds.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers for the advice lads i think i will keep it at 1.5mil for now like said i dont wana keep choppin and changin the dose, gonna throw a progress pic up nxt sat after a chest session!

Feel wiped out atm eat decent all day, just gonna down this spinich and protien shake and am done for the day, had an urge to go for a run about 8pm but i convinced myself its just to much haha, anything to totally flatten me in order to get a decent nights kip ha!

Goin to do some cardio with my bro at 9am and then its heavy upper day at about 6pm.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

That dont look very appealing to me rite now, give me a fat cheese cake any day!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> View attachment 117815
> 
> 
> That dont look very appealing to me rite now, give me a fat cheese cake any day!!!


What is that sh1t lol

Good luck with the rest of the cycle, how long have you left now on it?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> What is that sh1t lol
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the cycle, how long have you left now on it?


Cheers pal, depending on how things go a month mate, but i have an extra bottle here, diets gonna be the key to everything now, this gear seems to be far better than the ripped 200 i strted with lil p!ssed off i didnt start with that, looking a lil leaner today but loads to do in the next few week, holding on to a bit of fat like...taking clen atm as well! Just have to be as consistent as i can.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers pal, depending on how things go a month mate, but i have an extra bottle here, diets gonna be the key to everything now, this gear seems to be far better than the ripped 200 i strted with lil p!ssed off i didnt start with that, looking a lil leaner today but loads to do in the next few week, holding on to a bit of fat like...taking clen atm as well! Just have to be as consistent as i can.


Subbed till then so :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cardio and circuits done this morn with some light core thorwin, air cons broke at my bros gym and its only small, sweating my t!ts off u was.

Heavy duty weights session about 6pm, been hitting just over 100kg for reps on the bench press so see how my strengths holding up on low carbs...185lbs this morn, weights finally dropping with the added cardio!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone tried one of these dude i know give me a box full of them, mite have that for a post workout!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Few pics of last years cut at around 8 weeks in, hope i can get down to this again with added muscle this year, only time will tell!!

Very carb depleated on the last pic lol look like a skinned chicken fillet


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to have a lil carb up today, felt weak as fuk yest, looking a little flat so i guess its due, supposed to be heavy lower today but i was ment to play football for team but i missed my lift and he was to far away to turn round....its not my day at all!!!

managed yo get 2 hours sleep lastnight, 3am until 5am.

Thinking of jabbing myself in the glute now, its jab day and i wont be seein my mate so...sh!itting one here!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Any current pics to compare to mate?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

With you on the feeling weak mate!

I'm on day 13 with just 150g carbs....fats are highish with protein but i feel shhhit. lol. No refeed yet


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

are you deaded meight?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha alive and kicking mate, been working all mad @aa hours with this security work, still tryin to get used to it, fuk this of a laff the sooner i get a 9-5 the better!!

morivation has been at an all time low over the past month, loosin the job etc, so my hearts not been in it, just had other sh!t on my mind.

this gear had well and truley added size its obvious im on gear by now, they size i have gained, 200lbs this morn, ad like to say thats of solid muscle but i have been eatin more than normal and not counting macros. Defo a failed attempt at cutting..175lbs seems a long way off...almost 2 stone!!

strength wise up up and up, cardio wise the shortness of breath isny great, almost pass out walking and talkin on the phone breathing heavy as...spots...loads of the fukers, all over my back chest and arms, get this lil yellow heads on my forearms and elbows, duzn look great at all.

7 weeks i have been on come this sunday...taking it to 8 weeks and coming off, if thr diet would of been on point the gear is great, but even so who wants to be ripped up with horrible dirty spots all over ur shoulders and back!!

Think its the tren thats caused it but cant be sure. More pros than cons but like i said i havent been 100% on this one lads!!

Current pic on the way...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

200lbs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking good there. I'm about 8 weeks in, about 1800-2000 cals low carbs apart from Sunday where I eat anything not nailed down. That has to stop now as 6 weeks from holiday so have to start eating sensibly now. Lower abs starting to show. Luckily not had any bad sides, crap sleep (but strangely don't wake up tired) Night sweats as well. Just on 1ml 3 days a week so not a huge dose. Cardio affected slightly felt it climbing 3 flights of stairs were I usually don't but still do a row a few times a week. Plan is to carry on for about 6 weeks do holiday then cruise on 1ml of zafa sust until September, then PCT caps to finish off. BSI seems ok, just started last vial and first time I've got PIP and noticed last night I was sweating a lot more than usual, this might be a one off or there might be a different dosage. Got some Fuerza super rip on order for last few weeks. Will be interesting to see if there's any noticeable difference.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

oz72 said:


> Looking good there. I'm about 8 weeks in, about 1800-2000 cals low carbs apart from Sunday where I eat anything not nailed down. That has to stop now as 6 weeks from holiday so have to start eating sensibly now. Lower abs starting to show. Luckily not had any bad sides, crap sleep (but strangely don't wake up tired) Night sweats as well. Just on 1ml 3 days a week so not a huge dose. Cardio affected slightly felt it climbing 3 flights of stairs were I usually don't but still do a row a few times a week. Plan is to carry on for about 6 weeks do holiday then cruise on 1ml of zafa sust until September, then PCT caps to finish off. BSI seems ok, just started last vial and first time I've got PIP and noticed last night I was sweating a lot more than usual, this might be a one off or there might be a different dosage. Got some Fuerza super rip on order for last few weeks. Will be interesting to see if there's any noticeable difference.


Yeah mate had a good few nights sweats, wakin up through the night and some fuked up dreams, come with the territory tho ha!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1 week left and this cycle is over, pct time shame because i am 100% commited now and u have made some sold gains!!

Plan to keep this updated everyday for the last week, 5 pin days left so its hammer time.

Did some cardio this morn and after a rest and meal came back to hit chest.

Started to pre exhaust my chest before goin into it, chest is lagging and has been for a while.

3 sets 20 cable flies (slow and contracting as hard as poss)

4 sets 8-12 Db flat bench 30kg 12 reps 34kg 12 rep 40kg x 2 8 reps ( rep pb)

3 sets of 20 low cable flies ( same as )

4 sets 8-12 Incline db bench 30kg 12 x 2 28kg 10 ( dropped it to 26kg and did some slow tut)

Dips with belt 3 sets 8-12 3x8 12kg

Skull crushers 3 sets 12-15 3x12 25kg

Finished with some core work, felt zapped after that one, might of been the fact i never got asleep until 4am and then went the gym at 8am for some fasted cardio.

Happy with that anyway. Mate said I looked like a dirty roider in the pool, with all these spots on my bag, fuker!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Tren on the first cycle along with test and mast?

Good luck with the last week mate! I did Test-E and Dbol last year and even doing the D-bol was a big decision as I want to test how my body responds to each compound and I can't do this if I mix them all up.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> Tren on the first cycle along with test and mast?
> 
> Good luck with the last week mate! I did Test-E and Dbol last year and even doing the D-bol was a big decision as I want to test how my body responds to each compound and I can't do this if I mix them all up.


True mate, u have gained well on the cycle but it was supposed to shred me but the diets been poor, loads of stuff had gotten in the way on this one.

Mission failed but tbh, i cud stay on for a further 4 weeks and hammer it but i dont think i want to deal with the sides...shortness of breath, spots, bright orange skin, sweating at night...i make it sound terrible but i think the gear am using has taken a while to kick in, only just seen obvious changes to my apperance in the last week or so...traps, shoulders and back have blown up...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

After gym session today!

Current weight 195lbs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> After gym session today!
> 
> Current weight 195lbs
> View attachment 119160


Sweaty git!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice one lid, arms look miles bigger! Surely just run it for a couple more week now your focussed? Make up for the speed bumps you had.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Sweaty git!


Haha i don't know whats happened over the last week but the gears workin well now, must be the added hit and my diets been on point. 192.5 on the scale this morn so if the past few days my weights had dropped about 8lbs, all water al bet but just gonna smash it now.

Had a bad experience Pinned the delt this morn, after i injected and pulled the needle out blood sprayed out of my delt all over my arms and floor, instant light headedness as well, delt was killin for ages.

Legs today it was, cardio in the morn then gym to hit deadlifts and hacks....

Current pic....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Nice one lid, arms look miles bigger! Surely just run it for a couple more week now your focussed? Make up for the speed bumps you had.


Think about it mate, i defo need a pct my balls have gone like dry roasted peanuts ha, apart from the spots i can deal with the sides, just dont wana fuk my body up in the long run..just looking for opinions...plus i hope when i come off i keep some gains, another fear of mine.

If my diet wud have been boss for the last 7 week i would of been insane by now, bit disappointed tbh!!

Changed my routine also, was doing PHAT but i tool put the low heavy days and just added more volume, PHAT is great but i think its more suited to use as a bulking tool, i have gained well off it, muscles look thicker but...i like volume and the two heavy days just dont do it for me.

When i bulk again i may add in the heavy upper and lower days!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate just noticed your traps aswell, good effort. (I sound so bent in my last two post)


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Mate just noticed your traps aswell, good effort. (I sound so bent in my last two post)


Hahahaha i wont tell if u dont hahaha!!

Hows things ur end!? No pun intended


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Working a night shift tonight, still getting used to it, litrally plays havoc with a diet im in at 11am to 8am..

I have been doing cardio of a morn but i cant see me getting off work and heading directly to the gym, al be too ****ed..

Mondays normally heavy upper at max effort 3 to 5 rep range but i just want more volume as im cutting, dont know weather to lower the weight and do a heavy at 70% for 8-12 reps!

Or

Mon - chest arms

Tue - legs

Wed - shoulders back

Thur rest

Repeat

Or

Mon heavy upper 12-8 reps 70%

Tue heavy lower same

Wed - off

Thur shoulders back

Fri legs

Sat chest arms


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Working a night shift tonight, still getting used to it, litrally plays havoc with a diet im in at 11am to 8am..
> 
> I have been doing cardio of a morn but i cant see me getting off work and heading directly to the gym, al be too ****ed..
> 
> ...


Deffo B.

but if you are cutting. Get the low rep strength in as that is better for preventing muscle loss


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Night shift over, shattered now! Had loads of carbs trough the night to keep me goin, mosty wholemeal pittas bread and apples, night shifts must play havoc with your diet etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

> Mate just noticed your traps aswell, good effort. (I sound so bent in my last two post)





> Hahahaha i wont tell if u dont hahaha!!
> 
> Hows things ur end!? No pun intended


get a room ffs , good result op.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Got an interview today so its upper heavy after i have been, took a detour on the way home from my night shift this morn to buy a shirt, i was a 14inch neck about a month ago, just had to but a 16.5inch neck!

When i took my work jacket off that av wore all night, to try this shirt on i was covered in yellow heads, on my bis, shoulders top of my back and hips, tbh it fukin ****in me off now, seems to be getting worse, no spots on my face at all but am covered, look like a pizza.

Any ideas lad!? Hit the beds!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Got an interview today so its upper heavy after i have been, took a detour on the way home from my night shift this morn to buy a shirt, i was a 14inch neck about a month ago, just had to but a 16.5inch neck!
> 
> When i took my work jacket off that av wore all night, to try this shirt on i was covered in yellow heads, on my bis, shoulders top of my back and hips, tbh it fukin ****in me off now, seems to be getting worse, no spots on my face at all but am covered, look like a pizza.
> 
> Any ideas lad!? Hit the beds!?


sunbeds, mt2  , panoxyl or accutane if its really bad?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

oh and gl with the interview! is it for normal human hours?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Hahahaha i wont tell if u dont hahaha!!
> 
> Hows things ur end!? No pun intended


Yeah all good thanks buddy, cant complain.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> oh and gl with the interview! is it for normal human hours?


Haha thanks mate yeah, 9-5 estate agent work, done a lot of stuff like that in my other job so should be fine with the interview, meeting the owner at costa coffee, debaiting weather i should offer to buy her a coffee before she sits, depends on what she looks like haha.

Spots arnt crazy bad but i norn wear vests and get in the pool at the gym, i wouldn't at the min tho, its worse than i have ever had tbh, red spots, and yellow heads all over the place, arms, shoulders and back gonna hit the beds after this interview then head the gym, still had no sleep at all and im meeting up with this woman at 2pm, might get my head down for an hour or solider on and crash after the i smash the gym, prob get der about 3pm , starts to get stupid busy at 5 so if i make it pool sauna will be dead haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh sh!t i gotta jab as well....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Haha thanks mate yeah, 9-5 estate agent work, done a lot of stuff like that in my other job so should be fine with the interview, meeting the owner at costa coffee, debaiting weather i should offer to buy her a coffee before she sits, depends on what she looks like haha.
> 
> Spots arnt crazy bad but i norn wear vests and get in the pool at the gym, i wouldn't at the min tho, its worse than i have ever had tbh, red spots, and yellow heads all over the place, arms, shoulders and back gonna hit the beds after this interview then head the gym, still had no sleep at all and im meeting up with this woman at 2pm, might get my head down for an hour or solider on and crash after the i smash the gym, prob get der about 3pm , starts to get stupid busy at 5 so if i make it pool sauna will be dead haha


Keep as clean as possible mate, if you get sweaty get showered asap, sunbeds 2-3x a week will help, trust me, you don't want acne!

If you use moisturisers etc then stop these for now

Panoxyl 10 is good, but use it sparingly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Haha thanks mate yeah, 9-5 estate agent work, done a lot of stuff like that in my other job so should be fine with the interview, meeting the owner at costa coffee, debaiting weather i should offer to buy her a coffee before she sits, depends on what she looks like haha.
> 
> Spots arnt crazy bad but i norn wear vests and get in the pool at the gym, i wouldn't at the min tho, its worse than i have ever had tbh, red spots, and yellow heads all over the place, arms, shoulders and back gonna hit the beds after this interview then head the gym, still had no sleep at all and im meeting up with this woman at 2pm, might get my head down for an hour or solider on and crash after the i smash the gym, prob get der about 3pm , starts to get stupid busy at 5 so if i make it pool sauna will be dead haha


def get her a coffee

duno how ur coping with no sleep **** that! id written off rest of week now.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

When you say your diet has been on point, what changes have you made?

Also have you got spots on any other cycles or is it just because of tren?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

so did you fk her i mean get the job?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Finaly got my laptop bacl so i dont have to p!ss about using the iphone, pain in that @ss sometimes....had my interview went well just gotta wait to hear back now, she bought me the coffee haha....

Did 12 mins in the beds as well to try and get these spots under control, before left for the intreview i pinned the delt, nice and easy this one, no bloody mess, fewwwww!!

mates coming round to mine to hit the gym in about an hour.....canny wait to get in and smash it....!!!

Got some DS Craze in as well.....god help me....gonna mix it with a sugar free monster....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> so did you fk her i mean get the job?


BUSTED ME ALL KINDZZZ A NUTS.....ALL KINDZ!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lmao u wired mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> When you say your diet has been on point, what changes have you made?
> 
> Also have you got spots on any other cycles or is it just because of tren?


Picking better food choices and eating at times, i think all this if it fits your macros etc has thrown people off..........the bro way had worked for me in my last 2 cuttings cycles, sweet potato, brown rice and oats...since i have been eating more carb choices i have found out what makes me look watery etc and so on....

sweet potato is magic.....main carb source that.......plus i have not touched any choc at all............strict as fook...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lmao u wired mate?


no but i haven't had any kip have i, so craze and a monster will pull me trough then am gettin a much needed kip, eyes feel heavy now, but i need to get this workout in... Mondays in gyms tho.....fukin cretins sweatin up the benches r place....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Keep as clean as possible mate, if you get sweaty get showered asap, sunbeds 2-3x a week will help, trust me, you don't want acne!
> 
> If you use moisturisers etc then stop these for now
> 
> Panoxyl 10 is good, but use it sparingly


got ya H!

showered and never used any creams, tbh i always put cream on but if its gonna help i wont bother, done 12 mins on the shower before, add that to the high blood pressure i am getting, i look tan tastic atm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> no but i haven't had any kip have i, so craze and a monster will pull me trough then am gettin a much needed kip, eyes feel heavy now, but i need to get this workout in... Mondays in gyms tho.....fukin cretins sweatin up the benches r place....


chest monday! i dont know how your still awake id be dribbling over myself about now.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Few updated progress pics from week 1 to 7.........its been up and down up and down.....so sorry if i look like a fat angry cnut on a few of these....its because i am haha!!



I look like total sh!t in the 1st pic, i had the flu and was carb depleted to death, lost a lot of the var gains i think, watery as well, i wasnt even goin to post that but whatever we make mistakes in cycles and diets.....and thats the result of too many low carb days going all out at the gym and doing hiit.....Total burn out!!

the one in the gray pants was from about 2 weeks or so ago maybe even less, eat crap for a full week.....after the bad news abut my job.....tbh i dont see a GREAT change but i will load a pic after my session tonight, motivated again now.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

glad that days over i am fuked,laying in bed now on the laptop i dont plan to move at all again...

managed 8 reps on the 50kg dbs for flat chest press tonight, happy with that, done some ohp as well only 40kg for reps of 12....struggled to be honest, its been a long long day....


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

@haysey dont want to worry you but....

My first cycle (12 weks test-e) by week 7 I exploded with spots (arms back, chest, lips, face) and they got worse and worse and worse, eventually I did the right thing and went to a dermo just before pct who prescribed me accutane, commenting that my acne was severe. Iv been on Accutane @60mg ED for three months and the acne is only just clearing and has left me some horrible scars on my chest.

So if I were you, ditch the beds and creams and get some accutane, either from the docs or from a popular online source. Nip it in the bud before PCT.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> @haysey dont want to worry you but....
> 
> My first cycle (12 weks test-e) by week 7 I exploded with spots (arms back, chest, lips, face) and they got worse and worse and worse, eventually I did the right thing and went to a dermo just before pct who prescribed me accutane, commenting that my acne was severe. Iv been on Accutane @60mg ED for three months and the acne is only just clearing and has left me some horrible scars on my chest.
> 
> So if I were you, ditch the beds and creams and get some accutane, either from the docs or from a popular online source. Nip it in the bud before PCT.


These are just yellow heads mate all lil clusters if them but i mite make an appointment at the docs and get some Accutane for sure!



that was my back yest and the stuff i am taking


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> These are just yellow heads mate all lil clusters if them but i mite make an appointment at the docs and get some Accutane for sure!
> 
> View attachment 119498
> View attachment 119499
> ...


they wont put u on accutane. best bet is ordering some online


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not Happy with doing a heavy day with more reps......feel i am goin to get more from doing a session focused on a body part rather than throwing it all together at this point.

Gym at about 3.30 and i am hammering chest and arms....totally blitz my core now as well.......scales today were at 193lbs....still look a lil watery but with added hit should be be under 180lbs before the wkends over......


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> they wont put u on accutane. best bet is ordering some online


will do that then any links....got to be honest that sun bed yest did the world of good like, not looking as bad today as it has been.....no spots on my face all though, but i have a fukin golf ball on the back of my neck today haha.

got a call this morn of the lady who interview me, i have to go see the director of the company tomorrow and i will be told after it if i have been successful....fingers crossed!!

got just about enough to see me until sunday and that brings it to 8 weeks in total.....im about 90% i am carrying on but i duno....


----------



## Scooby1991 (Feb 18, 2013)

thread of the year lmao


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Scooby1991 said:


> thread of the year lmao


8 posts in and giving cheek already you will go far haha!

:thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe he posted in the wrong thread +_+ lol pmed mate

good luck with meeting tomoz all fingers etc crossed!


----------



## Scooby1991 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> 8 posts in and giving cheek already you will go far haha!
> 
> :thumb:


i'm more of a guy in the background watching everyone in the background than someone who is involved in each and every discussion lmao


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

h34r:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Few updated progress pics from week 1 to 7.........its been up and down up and down.....so sorry if i look like a fat angry cnut on a few of these....its because i am haha!!
> 
> View attachment 119507
> View attachment 119508
> ...


fixed


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Scooby1991 said:


> i'm more of a guy in the background watching everyone in the background than someone who is involved in each and every discussion lmao


haha sometimes its the best place to be mate, think i was like that for ages before i eventually joined this forum...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ha u pull some fkcing faces mate deep concentration in pic 1


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ha u pull some fkcing faces mate deep concentration in pic 1


hahaha, face like thunder....


----------



## Scooby1991 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> haha sometimes its the best place to be mate, think i was like that for ages before i eventually joined this forum...


been here since february and it is funny as fvck some of the **** that goes on ahahahaha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Felt strong tonight in the gym tonight hit chest and bi/tri

Started off on the cables to pre exhaust my chest out, only just started doing this i and i love it can really feel it, my chest is a lagging and i dont want to look like the inside of a spoon haha.

Pre exhaust Cable Flies 3x20

Incline DB press

30kg 12

34kg 12

36kg 10

40kg 9

50kg 3

Flat DB chest press

30kg 12

34kg 12 10 8

Weights Dips 12kg Kettle Bell

12

10

10

Barbell Bi Drop Sets x 3

6 - 25kg

8 - 20kg

10 - 15kg

12 - 12kg

Felt like my muscles was gonna rip out my skin after this, bodies getting a lot harder and skins feels tight around the muscles....love that hard dry feeling but some of the back puts i was getting while i was lifting were painful.

after my session i went for a game of football and it was brutal, calf and lower back pumps were insane, i could just about walk after the game was over...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

191lbs this morn so weights dropping off me...legs later on so just had a lil more oats than usual and i had two scons couldnt help myself haha that can be my carb up for the leg session later on...squats and deadlifts.

Final interview at 10am today, hope i get this job!!!

Its pin day as well just noticed i have no blues so will have to get some when im out and about.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Never got the job lads...back to the drawing board.

She called to give me the news just as i was entering the gym,totally wiped out my motivation and i could not be @rsed after that so did what i could and fuked off home with a face on ha!

Sumo Deadlifts 4sets

4x8

Hack Squats 3 sets

100kg 2x12

120kg 1x12

Leg Extentions

50kg 3x15

Roman Deadlifts

18kg DBells 3x15

Not the best leg session i have ever done but i was seriously fuked off so that was enough, looking more and more leaner by the day so happy about that....cuts are starting to come in on my obliques and shoulders...!!

Feel like having a proper binge, depression foods but it will only make me feel worse, feel shattered so i might have a kip and go back down the gym around 7pm for cardio and core work.......


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Never got the job lads...back to the drawing board.
> 
> She called to give me the news just as i was entering the gym,totally wiped out my motivation and i could not be @rsed after that so did what i could and fuked off home with a face on ha!
> 
> ...


Unlucky mate, but other better things will come up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep at it mate, you'll find something.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers lads.. Not having the best day!

Had a ****ty leg workout today and im a day behind, should of really been shoulders and back today, mates lookin to go the gym at 7pm, no plans at all tonight, debiting wether to go hit it and have a day off tomorrow!?

No sure i can be assed tho...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

well............i went back and smashed my back and shoulders in.....looking forward to a day off tomoz!

Pre exhausted my shoulders and back out using the cables before my routine and it felt well better might do that all time time now.

Row 4x12 60kg

underhand grip pull ups 4x5

Cable Rows 4x12 100kg

lat pull downs 4x15 50kg

Standing OHP 4x12 50kg

Upright Rows 4x15 30kg

Side Rises 3x20 10kg

Nothing major heavy tonight just wanted a good contraction and squeeze....not very productive doing two sessions in 1 day but if i never i would of felt the need to go tomorrow so i can rest now...still dont know weather to carry on for another 4 weeks, i have lost 10pound in the course of 4 days and i look a lot bigger, and things are starting to change nicely, just dont know weather i can deal with these spots for another month...pain in the @ss.


----------



## Dazr (May 1, 2013)

Looking for some info on winstrol, they are yellow and red capsuals 25mg global solutions , bit sceptical about them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dazr said:


> Looking for some info on winstrol, they are yellow and red capsuals 25mg global solutions , bit sceptical about them


better off making a thread and asking the whole forum pal, not really used winny


----------



## Dazr (May 1, 2013)

Ok mate cheers


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

191.8 this morn....them scones didn't do me ant good last night haha nore the snicker i had, .8 is fuk all tho so im still happy......

Some cardio today and just a steam i think, gonna have to hit the sun beds again because i woke up to some nasty yellows and spots on my lower back and hips this morn.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Head up, shame about the job but you need to make sure you get something that will be good! Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Head up, shame about the job but you need to make sure you get something that will be good! Just keep plugging away.


Cheers lad i will do,things like this make or break you, im not the type to hang about anyways man....

was goin to upload a pic after my session yest, my shoulders looked like pumped meatballs after i had finished...gonna add some clen in to this mix when i see my mate later and get another bottle of this gear then im done....starting to look proper lean so why stop.....i can deal for another month which will take me to 12 weeks then its PCT time to get my levels back to normal.....think that will be ok..?

i think i should look just as ripped and bigger this time at around 180/185 so that 5 or so pound of muscle gain from last year.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Cheers lad i will do,things like this make or break you, im not the type to hang about anyways man....
> 
> was goin to upload a pic after my session yest, my shoulders looked like pumped meatballs after i had finished...gonna add some clen in to this mix when i see my mate later and get another bottle of this gear then im done....starting to look proper lean so why stop.....i can deal for another month which will take me to 12 weeks then its PCT time to get my levels back to normal.....think that will be ok..?
> 
> i think i should look just as ripped and bigger this time at around 180/185 so that 5 or so pound of muscle gain from last year.


12 weeks would be fine but I would add some more supps to your pct as you will really shut down from the tren.

lol meatballs 

what were u thinking for pct using hcg? If not then

3 days after last jab

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nola 20/20/20/20

DAA 6gram ED

Vitamin D 5000IU

ZMA

PCT is mostly in ur head just forget about it!!! :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 12 weeks would be fine but I would add some more supps to your pct as you will really shut down from the tren.
> 
> lol meatballs
> 
> ...


Yeah mate i was gonna add HCG and clomid....im shut down now like,my balls are tiny but its not major bad still getting bone ons...its the zits that do my head in...fukin sand paper back and chest!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

run hcg for 2 weeks then start pct then. i think ill double check think its 5000 iu e/w as well.

I am a minority. I ahve spots off cycle and they clear up on&#8230;. lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from the gym it was Chest and arms...jab was fine this morn little blood but its a peace of p!ss for me to do now.....

Pre exhausted my chest first on the cable.

Incline DB Chest Press

32kg x 12

34kg x 8

32kg x 11

34kg x 8

Flat db Chest Press

28kg x 12

30kg x 8

28kg x 10

28kg x 10

Weighted Dips (Kettle Bell)

12kg x 12

121kg x 10

Skull Crushers

25kg 2x15

Curls

10kg 3x20

Chest was done for today that pre exhaust before totally killed me off i did like 9 sets of 20 cables flies hitting my chest from all different angles squeezin the muscle as hard as possible, fukin killed me off haha!!

no cardio in this session going back later on tonight to get that out the way...i was 193lbs this morn so my weights gone up instead of down, so i will have to smash the cardio more...

went to meet my mate lastnight it was nice out and i had a t-shirt on ready to leave, the spots on my arms didnt look great at all so i had to put a long sleeve on instead....defo need to get something to try and ease it, cant even wear a t shirt ffs


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Taken after my session today...shoulders and chest are coming in its the abs and the midsection i need to hit more cardio really....i dont smile btw im a narky cnut haha!!


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort mate....whats your cardio regime like ?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

smithy12345 said:


> Good effort mate....whats your cardio regime like ?


Ta mate, just added hiit into it make, long runs r a no no with the calf and back pumps...brutal so its just 15mins, prob get some clen in soon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Traps are looking a lot bigger mate! How you enjoying the 1st cycle then? You have the bug now?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Traps are looking a lot bigger mate! How you enjoying the 1st cycle then? You have the bug now?


Nice one mate.

1st few weeks felt like utter sht mate, no sleep, sweats and shortness of breath, i messed round with the dose a lot at the start and it put my body through hell haha.

Last 3 weeks have been fine mate no lack of sleep at all some sweats but not loads, its just the acne that im gettin a good bit of thats doing my head in, defo have the bug....still dont know if i should stay on? next jab on Sunday will bring me to 8 weeks exactly..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> 1st few weeks felt like utter sht mate, no sleep, sweats and shortness of breath, i messed round with the dose a lot at the start and it put my body through hell haha.
> 
> Last 3 weeks have been fine mate no lack of sleep at all some sweats but not loads, its just the acne that im gettin a good bit of thats doing my head in, defo have the bug....still dont know if i should stay on? next jab on Sunday will bring me to 8 weeks exactly..


If your thinking of extending it much further I'd switch to longer esters so you aren't pinning EOD?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> If your thinking of extending it much further I'd switch to longer esters so you aren't pinning EOD?


i have one bottle left here thats got about a weeks worth i would say so might finish it off and go back to my source....what would you recommend, yeah im pining mon,wed,fri, sun atm


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well if you only have a weeks worth left maybe get another vial of what you're currently using, as if you go onto long estered stuff I think it will still take a few weeks to kick in, and you don't want those few weeks to mess things up having no test in your system.

I'm not going to slag off labs for no reason, but I'm not impressed with the BSI tren I'm using atm. I can say I have used Wildcat and prochem and both were excellent, so if you can get hold of those maybe give them a go.

I heard good things about WC TTME from @JANIKvonD who has a journal on here. He's banned atm but if you skim through his journal you'll see he was progressing well on it.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

what dose you running it at bud.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

LER said:


> what dose you running it at bud.


1mil EOD mate..u have done 1.5 and 2 but i get no sleep at all, 1mil is just rite, sides wise i think


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well if you only have a weeks worth left maybe get another vial of what you're currently using, as if you go onto long estered stuff I think it will still take a few weeks to kick in, and you don't want those few weeks to mess things up having no test in your system.
> 
> I'm not going to slag off labs for no reason, but I'm not impressed with the BSI tren I'm using atm. I can say I have used Wildcat and prochem and both were excellent, so if you can get hold of those maybe give them a go.
> 
> I heard good things about WC TTME from @JANIKvonD who has a journal on here. He's banned atm but if you skim through his journal you'll see he was progressing well on it.


Yeah mate the stuff i got the 1st time was a ripped 200 and it was sh!t i think but iv never jabbed so i was clueless until my mate said i should of gained a lot more size than what i was so i took it back to him and he give me this ripped 300 and its been decent, defo will run a well known lab nxt cycle, just dont know whats in these underground ones..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah mate the stuff i got the 1st time was a ripped 200 and it was sh!t i think but iv never jabbed so i was clueless until my mate said i should of gained a lot more size than what i was so i took it back to him and he give me this ripped 300 and its been decent, defo will run a well known lab nxt cycle, just dont know whats in these underground ones..


Well from personal experience Prochem, Wildcat, Fuerza have all done the job.

In terms of pharma test Organon and aburaihan both did what they said on the tin, but no better than the UGL's tbh, they just had zero pip compared to underground labs.

Again not lab bashing but I would steer clear of Lixus and BSI, as IMO they don't have in them what it says they do on the label!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

WC is good would like to give it a go but cutting and the smell of bacon would annoy me!

BSI i had is ok but using Isis promastren atm and its awesome 1ml ED topped up with 250mg of test e p/w

def extend the cycle!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I can get some alpha p gear in anyways nxt time so will do that possibly heard its the dogs ball sack!

feeling a little sore today, pure pumps in the top half of my back, i normally like that feelin but this is a lil extreme!!

Had a game of football on weds gone, lasts an hour 15mins in my calfs and lower back here pumped to fuk, just about held it together and carried on, had old timers running past me with the ball as i struggled to keep up, double decker bus could of turned quicker


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> I can get some alpha p gear in anyways nxt time so will do that possibly heard its the dogs ball sack!
> 
> feeling a little sore today, pure pumps in the top half of my back, i normally like that feelin but this is a lil extreme!!
> 
> Had a game of football on weds gone, lasts an hour 15mins in my calfs and lower back here pumped to fuk, just about held it together and carried on, had old timers running past me with the ball as i struggled to keep up, double decker bus could of turned quicker


AP was very good when I used it but be careful as heard bad stuff about it recently. Wildcat would be good. end of day you get what u pay for


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> AP was very good when I used it but be careful as heard bad stuff about it recently. Wildcat would be good. end of day you get what u pay for


Agree, if it seems to cheap to be true then somethings off with it, most things are under dosed now anyway, the clen i get u just never know whats in what i found out the hard way once, ha a bottle of clen and i was takin like 8 a day with no effect at all shakes or sweats...got another bottle and took the same amount i was fukin wiped out and stayed off work for the day, could hardly walk i was on fire as well...... Naughty stuff clen


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Agree, if it seems to cheap to be true then somethings off with it, most things are under dosed now anyway, the clen i get u just never know whats in what i found out the hard way once, ha a bottle of clen and i was takin like 8 a day with no effect at all shakes or sweats...got another bottle and took the same amount i was fukin wiped out and stayed off work for the day, could hardly walk i was on fire as well...... Naughty stuff clen


Lol fk that lucky u didn't have a heart attack!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Lol fk that lucky u didn't have a heart attack!


Haha tellin ya, at one point i thought i was, laying in bed and my heart was just poundin against my chest


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Haha tellin ya, at one point i thought i was, laying in bed and my heart was just poundin against my chest


What clen was that? AP?

Alpha pharma has a good rep, never tried it but my source does stock it. Might have to invest for my next cycle.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What clen was that? AP?
> 
> Alpha pharma has a good rep, never tried it but my source does stock it. Might have to invest for my next cycle.


AP is good stuff if u can get hold of it defo ive used it once or twice, cramp was bad tho. Chinese clens i usually get..not a substance i would mess with dose wise again after the way i felt that day...horrible it was!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> AP is good stuff if u can get hold of it defo ive used it once or twice, cramp was bad tho. Chinese clens i usually get..not a substance i would mess with dose wise again after the way i felt that day...horrible it was!


I have dhacks stuff lined up for end of this cycle, heard good things, but I prefer to just try it myself than go off rumours. Its hard to tell who is giving an honest review and who isn't on here these days IMO.

Just have to try it and see what happens I reckon!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I have dhacks stuff lined up for end of this cycle, heard good things, but I prefer to just try it myself than go off rumours. Its hard to tell who is giving an honest review and who isn't on here these days IMO.
> 
> Just have to try it and see what happens I reckon!


True mate ppl react to things in different ways, just be careful bud


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Zero carb day today, just back from a jog, pumps in my calf pumps near ended me, glad that's over with.

Took my last jab today to bring it upto 8 weeks....gonna have a think and of so i can finish off this bottle and get another before its out....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this fuerza labs you running, super rip 240?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No mate its med science stuff ive been taking...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

1ml eod i presume? 80/80/80?

How did you get on seeing this is your first run, mine's been subtle but overall a good learning experience.

Im tied between something like yours or test/deca/eq or mast next.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> 1ml eod i presume? 80/80/80?
> 
> How did you get on seeing this is your first run, mine's been subtle but overall a good learning experience.
> 
> Im tied between something like yours or test/deca/eq or mast next.


Good mate but the spots are horible!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Had a day off yesterday, just felt body just tired so i just chilled all day, woke up covered head to to in spots worse so far, my back is covered along with my arms belly and all the lower half of my back...decided im not taking it past 8 weeks for that reason lads....i can just jump in var gain some ok size and get ripped without the nasty spots i have got off this cycle, wish i new what compound it was.

Suns out and a t shirt at the min is a no no my shoulders right down to my arms have yellow heads or just red spots...cycle strength and body change wise had been good, nothing major....i have one jabs worth left out of this bottle i should have taken yest..i may well just have it rather than waste it but im done then.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

id say its the tren mate. get some accutane if its that bad.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Had a day off yesterday, just felt body just tired so i just chilled all day, woke up covered head to to in spots worse so far, my back is covered along with my arms belly and all the lower half of my back...decided im not taking it past 8 weeks for that reason lads....i can just jump in var gain some ok size and get ripped without the nasty spots i have got off this cycle, wish i new what compound it was.
> 
> Suns out and a t shirt at the min is a no no my shoulders right down to my arms have yellow heads or just red spots...cycle strength and body change wise had been good, nothing major....i have one jabs worth left out of this bottle i should have taken yest..i may well just have it rather than waste it but im done then.


Try different labs next time mate. I get no spots from prochem but from WC I get loads. I think it might have something to do with the oil they use. Both are great labs, I aren't saying wc are [email protected] just seems I react differently.

Probably best to just try find something that doesn't give you so many spots. Or get some Accutane if its bad.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah lads i will do.....if anything i have just bulked up off this gear, i look massive at 190lbs and im not fat by any means...just not ripped....heading away in about 3 months so i will prob rip up and go balls to the walls then.....

Gonna just drop weight slowly now get the body fats down if i can think im around 13% at the moment..will keep this goin just to add what happens after cycle etc

will defo go for a well know lab next time round...poss without the tren


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

could always just run test + mast as the mast at low bf will make you hard and hold no water. throw some var or winny and your set :thumb:

even run some peps or hgh too haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> could always just run test + mast as the mast at low bf will make you hard and hold no water. throw some var or winny and your set :thumb:
> 
> even run some peps or hgh too haha


Sounds like a plan mate!!

Give is a link for stuff i should get to help with the spots please lad, gonna get it today...riddled is not the word.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

this is off this forum on acctuane

*Acne treatment with Accutane*

*
*

*
If you are looking to treat your acne for the foreseeable future then the protocol below should be followed. You may find that a few months after stopping treatment your acne returns. In this case you need to run another course for the same length of time.*

*
*

*
Accutane should be ran at mg per kg of bodyweight. It is one of the few drugs where the more you take the better. A person weighing 85-90kg should take an 80mg dose of accutane per day, like wise someone weighing 65-70kg should take 60mg dose of accutane per day. This should be taken as one dose either in the morning or prior to bed (although taking it prior to sleep can often cause sleeplessness.) *

*
*

*
You should run Accutane for at least 4 months although I recommend running it for at least 6. *

*
*

*
Each month you will need to get a blood test for the following:*

*
*

*
Complete Blood Count*

*
Liver Function*

*
Liver Values*

*
Lipids*

*
*

*
This is to make sure the Accutane isn't affecting your liver, cholesterol etc to much. It is a strong drug so try to get blood tests at all costs.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Running Accutane on cycle*

*
*

*
This protocol is to stop acne from appearing on cycle. This will not treat your acne only help control it or remove it on cycle. *

*
*

*
If your just beginning a cycle of steroids and are acne prone then I recommend starting to run the Accutane at a dose of roughly 1mg per kg of bodyweight. Again for a man of 85-90kg this equates to an 80mg daily dose of Accutane. Run this dose for the first 2 weeks, then drop into a maintenance dose of 20mg a day or EOD. If your acne begins to flare then increase the dose to accommodate this.*

*
*

*
Week 1-2 : 1mg per kg of bodyweight *

*
Week 3 onward : 20mg a day or EOD*

*
*

personally i would just try 20-40mg ED at first

can cause dry eyes and dry lips so get some lipsyl/eye drops


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

afternoon hows it going mate? get some tane?


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

make sure ur not tense hurts more i always sit down and make sure my muscle is fully relaxed goes in easier never feel sore after


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> make sure ur not tense hurts more i always sit down and make sure my muscle is fully relaxed goes in easier never feel sore after


lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> afternoon hows it going mate? get some tane?


Yo mate, latops on the fritz, just on my iphone, hate using this thing...i got it yeah mate not used it yet tho as they are clearing up on my arms, lower backs took a beating tho haha sore as!!

Gonna start a push pull legs routine, and enf the PHAT was good for me but defo one for a bulk not to lean out, taxes the body hard!!

Off to the expo in the morn with a couple of mates..should be a good one gonna meet up with liam say gello etc!

current weight in 185 so that 15lb, mate got me these bitiron tablets mix of t3 and t4 gonna junp on the and keep the protien high as poss!

How r u!? Hows the cycle!?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Yo mate, latops on the fritz, just on my iphone, hate using this thing...i got it yeah mate not used it yet tho as they are clearing up on my arms, lower backs took a beating tho haha sore as!!
> 
> Gonna start a push pull legs routine, and enf the PHAT was good for me but defo one for a bulk not to lean out, taxes the body hard!!
> 
> ...


It's a bloody nightmare typing on phone lol

How's the acne now? Enjoy body power? Liam's a fking unit lol

Everything good my end cheers.

Enjoyed ur first cycle?


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Digging up an oldie here, but I have also bought some Promastren 150, and it's also my first time ever using steroids. So I read through most the pages looking for the info I need and I'd rather be 100% sure about what I need to do how I need to do it. If any of you are kind enough to give me a step by step guide I'd be grateful!

Basically I have 1, 10ml vial.. From what I have gathered it can be ran at 1ml EOD. (I go on holiday on the 29th Aug, I want to run it before then, If I start Saturday i'll have 3/ ml left) As it's my first time i'm unsure about running 1.5ml EOD and doing a shorter cycle.. One massive thing, which PCT is best? I read trens not the best for a first cycle i'll come down hard so i'd like to order all my pct before I finish so i'm not panicing as i'm skeptical about pinning as it is

I hope someone can give some proper feedback cheers


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

Anything?


----------

